# HSSP Fahrtechniktraining / Einsteigertour



## Limit83 (4. August 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Habe heute mal mit dem Leiter des HSSP gesprochen: Der Freitagkurs bleibt offiziell bestehen und ab dem nächsten Semester wird einmal die Woche ein Fahrtechnikkurs für Anfänger/ Interessierte angeboten. Das ganze kann dann alternativ auch als Tour für Einsteiger genutzt werden. Allerdings weiß ich meinen Stundenplan/ Arbeitszeiten für das nächste Semester noch nicht und kann daher auch noch keinen festen Termin sagen - auch für den Freitagstreff kann sich noch was ändern, die wird es aber noch geben! 
Ich will dieses Treffen nutzen um Einsteiger auf unsere harten Freitagstouren (also brauch ich den Einheimischen noch, damit er sie ab und an schonmal auf sein Gesingsang einstimmt   ) und auf den ein oder anderen Halb-/Marathon vorzubereiten. Aber vor allem um Ihnen mehr Sicherheit auf dem Fahrrad zu vermitteln. 
Ich weiß, jetzt werden manche die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen, dass gerade ich sowas sage... Sicherheit auf dem MTB? Aber ich bin zuversichtlich und denke ich bekomme das hin! Klar bin ich kein Downhillprofi aber den ein oder anderen Tip und Trick kann auch ich weitergeben und vor allem will ich den MTB Sport im Saarland weiterbringen! 
Also jetzt versuchen wir das Ganze mal noch Publik zu machen um herauszufinden, wer an sowas Interesse hat. Werde es auf jeden Fall ab Oktober im offiziellen HSSP Programm drin haben. 
Übrigens biete ich das ganze vollkommen altruistisch an. 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## leeqwar (4. August 2005)

grundsätzlich eine gute idee.
wintersemester ist halt immer weniger besucht, schlammig und sowieso schon hart. ich hoffe du lässt dich davon nicht abschrecken. bei mir gehen mitte oktober nach alter tradition erst mal die lichter aus und die lampen werden glühen. sozusagen.   aber einmal pro woche wird schon drin sein. falls du einen flyer, eine webinfo oder ähnliches gemacht haben willst, meld dich. würde ich dann auch altruistisch machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (4. August 2005)

Und ich stelle mich, neben meiner Funktion als Downhillsänger, gern auch noch als Negativbeispiel zur Verfügung, nach dem Motto: "blos nicht so machen wie der Einheimische"!   

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (5. August 2005)

Alles kar, wenn ich jetzt richtig gezählt habe steht es 3 fleißige Lehrer/ Helfer zu 0 willigen Schülern. Darauf lässt sich doch aufbauen!


----------



## bike_SB (5. August 2005)

Wie wär's mit vier zu eins?

Dann würde ich als Schüler dazu stossen. Jedoch bin ich von der Arbeit her stark eingebunden, sprich ich bin Freitag nicht vor 17:00 Uhr zuhause.   

Wann willst Du den Kurs dann starten? Ich weiß schon, dass gerade im Winter ein Training schlecht um 19:00 Uhr beginnen kann.

Cu

Olli


----------



## Limit83 (5. August 2005)

bike_SB schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wär's mit vier zu eins?
> 
> Dann würde ich als Schüler dazu stossen. Jedoch bin ich von der Arbeit her stark eingebunden, sprich ich bin Freitag nicht vor 17:00 Uhr zuhause.
> 
> ...


Hallo!
Super, der erste "Kunde"   . Also später als 16.30 Uhr will ich damit nicht anfangen. Ist allerdings noch abhängig von den Interessierten und meinen Vorlesungszeiten. 
Der Freitagstreff bleibt offiziell ab 14 Uhr. 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Einheimischer (5. August 2005)

Ich bin doch Negativbeispiel = auch Schüler   

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (5. August 2005)

ab september/oktober sind ja so gut wie keine rennen mehr. man könnte den samstag zur diskussion stellen.


----------



## Kendooo (6. August 2005)

Hm, das hört sich ja an, als ob auch ich das schaffen könnte. Samstag tagsüber fänd ich gut.


----------



## chris84 (6. August 2005)

samstags wär auch nach meinem Geschmack... Die Woche über klappt bei mir nämlich eigentlich nie...


Gruß
Chris


----------



## nojumper (7. August 2005)

Hi, 

gibt's 'ne Altersbegrenzung? Wenn nicht, wäre ich gerne dabei, damit ich beim IGB-Marathon nächstes Jahr mein Bike nit immer den Berg runtertragen muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike_SB (8. August 2005)

Samstags im Herbst / Winter wäre für mich auch ideal.   

Aber jetzt mal eine Frage: Ging es bei dem Thema nicht um eine Einsteigertour bzw. um Fahrtechniktraining für Dummys?

Nur, weil sich hier ein Freak nach dem anderen anmeldet? Verstehe ich da was falsch   

Gruss

Olli


----------



## nojumper (8. August 2005)

<= höchstens Freak ist im Bezug auf "Bike den Berg runtertragen", das soll sich ändern


----------



## Limit83 (8. August 2005)

Also Samstags wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit, wobei mir ehrlich gesagt lieber wäre, wenn sich ein Termin am Nachmittag unter der Woche finden ließe. Da ich den Samstag spätestens am Dezember für längere Einheiten frei halten will. 
@bike_SB: Das Thema richtet sich an alle Interessierte, wobei ich den absoluten Freaks natürlich kaum noch helfen kann.


----------



## Vars.Molta (9. August 2005)

mmmh, Samstags wäre supi, da würde ich mit einem auch arbeitenden kollegen anreisen 

gruß Vars.M


----------



## leeqwar (9. August 2005)

also ich wollte limit nicht in zugzwang bringen, als ich hier den samstag vorgeschlagen habe. 
vielleicht kann man ja die uhrzeit wählen, dass vorher noch zeit für ne lange ga-einheit bleibt. 
gibt es resonanz von der uni her zu nem bestimmten termin ? da es hochschulsport ist, haben die ja auch noch ein kleines wort mitzureden


----------



## nojumper (16. September 2005)

muss das Thema nochmal nach oben holen.......  
Mein Bedarf an besserer Fahrtechnik wird immer dringender, sonst stehe ich dem Einheimischen 's nächste Mal schon wieder im Weg rum   
Wann soll das Ganze denn losgehen? 

ups...sorry, 's war ja Limit, aber trotz der Trailblokade am Schwarzenberg äußert nett!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (17. September 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Habe endlich mal meinen Stundenplan machen können, jetzt fehlen nur noch meine Arbeitszeiten! Aber ich kann schonmal versprechen, dass ich nächstes Jahr endlich mal angreifen kann!   
Der Freitagstreff ab 14 Uhr bleibt! Ich werde aber wohl schon früher unterwegs sein. Können also bei Bedarf auch richtig lange Einheiten schon freitags fahren! 
Der Einsteigerkurs/ Fahrtechniktips beginnt von mir aus ab der Woche vom 17.10. Mein Vorschlag wäre der Mittwoch so ab ca. 15.30 -16.00 Uhr? So für 1,5 - 2h. Später will ich nicht anfangen, denn sonst wirds zum Nachtbiken und früher werden wohl die wenigsten von euch Zeit finden. 
Noch eine Möglichkeit wäre von mir aus auch der Samstag, dann aber ab 10.00 Uhr. Erstens werd ich dann mal gezwungen früh aufzustehen und kann mein Training noch ohne Beleuchtung dranhängen.
Gruß Limit!

@nojumper: Ach was, war doch keine Trailblokade, der war ja breit genug. ;-) Aber das nächste Mal hängst du dich dran! Das bekommen wir hin!


----------



## Gangaman (17. September 2005)

tach 
 1.gibt es ne altersbeschrenkung??
 2.fahrt ihr mehr touren oder mehr downhill ??

gruß fabio


----------



## Limit83 (17. September 2005)

Keine Altersbeschränkung. Es werden auch eher Touren gefahren und sowohl im Up- als auch im Downhill werde ich versuchen euch Tips zu geben und Tricks zu zeigen wie ihr die meistern könnt.
Gruß


----------



## Oberaggi (18. September 2005)

Ich bin auch an Tipps und Tricks interessiert, aber werde wohl Mittwochs nicht so früh können.


----------



## Vars.Molta (19. September 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> .......
> Noch eine Möglichkeit wäre von mir aus auch der Samstag, dann aber ab 10.00 Uhr. Erstens werd ich ....


passt für das arbeitende Bikevolk   



			
				Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Keine Altersbeschränkung. ..
> Gruß


passt für mich alten S . . . .  

gruss.the.vars.molta


----------



## nojumper (10. Oktober 2005)

Moin,   

langsam wird's spannend, also hol' ich deh Thread nochmal aus der Versenkung. Bleibt'sbeim 17. als Starttermin???    Samstag morgens 10 Uhr wäre bei mir allerdings nicht toll, da ich da bei brauchbarem Wetter immer die meiste Arbeit hab. , also des öfteren ausfallen würde ..vielleicht geht's doch Freitags??


----------



## Limit83 (16. Oktober 2005)

nojumper schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> langsam wird's spannend, also hol' ich deh Thread nochmal aus der Versenkung. Bleibt'sbeim 17. als Starttermin???    Samstag morgens 10 Uhr wäre bei mir allerdings nicht toll, da ich da bei brauchbarem Wetter immer die meiste Arbeit hab. , also des öfteren ausfallen würde ..vielleicht geht's doch Freitags??


Freitags bleibt der offizielle Freitagstreff vom HSSP, aber da kannst du auch gern mal mitfahren! Vielleicht passt das ja?
Also entweder Mittwochs nachmittags oder Samstags vormittags, andere Termine sehe ich momentan nicht.
Gruß


----------



## nojumper (16. Oktober 2005)

Hmmm, danke für die Einladung, aber wenn ich mir den Thread "Freitagstreff" so durchlese glaube ich nicht, dass Ihr da 'nen ehrenamtlichen Bremsklotz braucht   
Wenn ich aber 'n Wunsch äußern darf, dann plädiere ich für Mittwoch


----------



## Limit83 (16. Oktober 2005)

nojumper schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm, danke für die Einladung, aber wenn ich mir den Thread "Freitagstreff" so durchlese glaube ich nicht, dass Ihr da 'nen ehrenamtlichen Bremsklotz braucht
> Wenn ich aber 'n Wunsch äußern darf, dann plädiere ich für Mittwoch


Gut gut, solange es dann noch hell ist!
Also erster Termin schlag ich mal den 19.10. um 17 Uhr vor Halle 6 an der Uni unverbindlich vor, da es da noch kein offizielles HSSP Programm gibt und ich meine Arbeitszeiten noch nicht weiß. 
Wer wäre dabei?


----------



## nojumper (16. Oktober 2005)

<= Finger hebt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Absoluter_noob (17. Oktober 2005)

Ah jooo,

bin auch dabei   

mfg Klaus


----------



## Einheimischer (17. Oktober 2005)

Wenn es mein Wohlbefinden zulässt, schau ich auch mal vorbei  

Grüße.


----------



## Skeletor23 (17. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

was fahrt ihr denn so ungefähr für Strecken da Freitags.
So Km und Höhenmeter technisch!?
bzw. am Mittwoch.
Und wie fahrt ihr überhaubt ...eher so normal CC??

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Limit83 (17. Oktober 2005)

Skeletor23 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> was fahrt ihr denn so ungefähr für Strecken da Freitags.
> So Km und Höhenmeter technisch!?
> ...


Hallo!
Also, das ist ganz unterschiedlich. Allerdings wird Freitags schon ein recht zügiges Tempo angeschlagen wir fahren zwischen 2 und 4 std. mit einem 17er bis 20er Schnitt, je nach Gelände. Der Funfaktor muss einfach hoch sein!
Für Mittwochs hab ich halt vor 1,5h bis 2h locker durch den Wald zu rollen und mehr darauf zu achten knifflige Stellen zu üben und vorzufahren. Da kommts halt vor, dass man mal eine halbe Std. an einem Anstieg oder einer Abfahrt steht und jeder sie ausprobiert schnellstmöglich bzw. überhaupt zu fahren! 
@Eh: Würd mich auf Unterstützung und ein bekanntes Gesicht freuen!
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Skeletor23 (17. Oktober 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Also, das ist ganz unterschiedlich. Allerdings wird Freitags schon ein recht zügiges Tempo angeschlagen wir fahren zwischen 2 und 4 std. mit einem 17er bis 20er Schnitt, je nach Gelände. Der Funfaktor muss einfach hoch sein!
> Für Mittwochs hab ich halt vor 1,5h bis 2h locker durch den Wald zu rollen und mehr darauf zu achten knifflige Stellen zu üben und vorzufahren. Da kommts halt vor, dass man mal eine halbe Std. an einem Anstieg oder einer Abfahrt steht und jeder sie ausprobiert schnellstmöglich bzw. überhaupt zu fahren!
> @Eh: Würd mich auf Unterstützung und ein bekanntes Gesicht freuen!
> Gruß Limit!



Danke, also ich denke ich werd mal Freitags vorbeischauen...wenns mir zu heftig wird kann ich ja immernoch abbrechen.
Was habt ihr jetzt am 19. vor?
Wenn ich da Zeit hab werd ich auch mal vorbeischauen.


----------



## Limit83 (17. Oktober 2005)

Skeletor23 schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, also ich denke ich werd mal Freitags vorbeischauen...wenns mir zu heftig wird kann ich ja immernoch abbrechen.
> Was habt ihr jetzt am 19. vor?
> Wenn ich da Zeit hab werd ich auch mal vorbeischauen.


Gute Idee! Dann sehen wir uns am Freitag um 14 Uhr bei den Beachvolleyballfeldern!
Jetzt am Mittwoch werd ich noch nicht fahren. Der Fahrtechnikkurs beginnt erst am 26.10. 

Gruß Limit (der sich nach 2 Wochen La Manga erstmal entspannen muss!)


----------



## nojumper (18. Oktober 2005)

Diesen Mittwoch doch nicht???   Schade, hatte mich drauf gefreut. Wie sieht's denn ohne Führer aus, würde trotzdem jemand kommen um vielleicht schon mal zu sehen, wo wir nicht runter-/hochkommen??  
@ Limit: La Manga??? Surfen??? <neidischgugg>


----------



## Pandur (19. Oktober 2005)

och :-( Ich habe mich schon gefreut auf einen lockeren Wiedereinstieg in meine Fahrradsaison...
Nun ja, dann bin ich doch beim harten Kern am Freitag anwesend...


----------



## Skeletor23 (19. Oktober 2005)

Bei mir wirds leider doch nichts am Freitag,
muß da auf ne Beerdigung

bin aber dann eventuell nächste Woche Mittwoch und oder Freitag
dabei.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (20. Oktober 2005)

in zukunft wieder freitags um 14 00 uhr anstatt 14.30 uhr ? hab ich det richtig verstanden ?
habe momentan meine ruhemonat-herbst-erkältung. diese woche ist wohl nichts mit radfahren... 

@limit: ich bitte die schnittvorgaben zu überdenken.   am freitag hing ich die ganze zeit schon meilenweit hinter scotty und dem einheimischen...


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Oktober 2005)

Ich kann morgen leider auch nicht kommen, bekomme Nachmittags Besuch.
Finde die Schnittvorgaben auch zu hoch, es soll ja doch noch allen Spass machen, mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass so ein hohes Tempo im Winter trainigstechnischer Selbstmord wäre  
@leeqwar
Ich hoffe ich hab dich nicht angesteckt? Auf jeden Fall mal gute Besserung!

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (20. Oktober 2005)

Hey Leute!
Also das sind natürlich keine Schnittvorgaben! Sondern das was wir in letzter Zeit so gefahren sind und das wird im Herbst Winter natürlich schnel... ähm langsamer werden! ;-)
Genau! Der Freitagstreff ist wieder um 14 Uhr, wie es früher auch einmal war. und beginnt morgen. Das Fahrtechniktraining / Einsteigertour ist um 17 Uhr und beginnt nächste Woche Mittwoch!
Gruß


----------



## nojumper (25. Oktober 2005)

Jetzt geht lohos!!!  

Wo ist denn morgen der Treffpunkt?? Und für Nicht-Unisportler: Falls es eine Hallen-Nr. ist, welche Halle ist das dann??

Freue mich auf morgen, hoffentlich hält das Wetter!!


----------



## Einheimischer (25. Oktober 2005)

nojumper schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt geht lohos!!!
> 
> Wo ist denn morgen der Treffpunkt?? Und für Nicht-Unisportler: Falls es eine Hallen-Nr. ist, welche Halle ist das dann??
> 
> Freue mich auf morgen, hoffentlich hält das Wetter!!



Tp ist vor Halle 6 gegenüber den Beachvolleyballfeldern.

Edit: hier noch die Karte, danke @Christina.

Grüße.


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Oktober 2005)

Schön wars  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nojumper (26. Oktober 2005)

Jepp, und nächste Woche wird's noch schöner    
Danke erstmal für die Geduld und für's "nicht lachen"


----------



## chris84 (27. Oktober 2005)

is moin um 14Uhr HSSP?

ich würd moin gern fahren gehn, aber 14Uhr is bei mir wahrscheinlich zu knapp, ich bin bis 13Uhr auf der HTW... könnt ma sich vielleicht 14:30 im Netzbachtal oder so treffen? das könnt ich nämlich packe... ich würd gern mal wieder mit euch fahren gehn, und bei dem hochsommerwetter im Moment   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Limit83 (28. Oktober 2005)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> is moin um 14Uhr HSSP?
> 
> ich würd moin gern fahren gehn, aber 14Uhr is bei mir wahrscheinlich zu knapp, ich bin bis 13Uhr auf der HTW... könnt ma sich vielleicht 14:30 im Netzbachtal oder so treffen? das könnt ich nämlich packe... ich würd gern mal wieder mit euch fahren gehn, und bei dem hochsommerwetter im Moment
> 
> ...


Ich werde heute um 14 Uhr zwar am HSSP Treff sein, aber ich bin gesundheitlich doch ziemlich angeschlagen und es wird von meiner Seite nur eine lockere Tour werden. Mal in Richtung Netzbachtal zu fahren wäre eine Überlegung wert! Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob wir 14.30 Uhr schaffen. Kann also auch gut 10 min später oder früher werden. Wir werdens versuchen!
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Oberaggi (28. Oktober 2005)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Von meiner Seite nur eine lockere Tour werden.


Ist doch genau das Richtige für mich  



			
				Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal in Richtung Netzbachtal zu fahren wäre eine Überlegung wert! Allerdings weiß ich jetzt nicht, ob wir 14.30 Uhr schaffen. Kann also auch gut 10 min später oder früher werden. Wir werdens versuchen!


Wir auch, also ca. 14:30h am Parkplatz.


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Oktober 2005)

Ich kann leider nicht kommen, mich plagen seit meinem ZA Besuch gestern mal wieder irre Zahnschmerzen  

Grüße.


----------



## chris84 (28. Oktober 2005)

ok, dann spring ich mal gleich aufs Bike und guck dass ich so gegen halb dort bin! 

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Limit83 (28. Oktober 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann leider nicht kommen, mich plagen seit meinem ZA Besuch gestern mal wieder irre Zahnschmerzen
> 
> Grüße.


Gute Besserung!


----------



## chris84 (28. Oktober 2005)

von mir auch gute Besserung!

super schöne Tour wars heut! die "Anreise" hat sich echt gelohnt!

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Oberaggi (28. Oktober 2005)

Auch von mir gute Besserung und ich hoffe Du hast es bald überstanden.

Ich fand die Tour haute auch schön und bin überrascht wo man bzw. ich runterfahren kann.   
Danke für die Tipps an Limit und Chris.

Wenn sich einer die Tour auf Google Earth anschauen will.
Habe sie mal mitgetrackt und als gepackte gpx beigefügt.


----------



## chris84 (29. Oktober 2005)

@oberaggi: dein Radel hat noch einiges an Potential!   

ich finds gut dass du verhältnismäßig mutig bist!   Ich wär das da gestern glaub ich an deiner Stelle nicht gefahren 

mit was kann man denn die .gpx datei öffnen? nur mit googleearth?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (30. Oktober 2005)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finds gut dass du verhältnismäßig mutig bist!   Ich wär das da gestern glaub ich an deiner Stelle nicht gefahren


Danke für das Kompliment  Ich fänd's gut ich wäre manchmal weniger mutig, wenn ich mir meinen blauen Fleck von letztem Montag ansehe   
Aber wenn man "Lehrer" hat auf die man sich verlassen kann...  
Vieles ist halt nur Kopfsache.


			
				chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> mit was kann man denn die .gpx datei öffnen? nur mit googleearth?


GPX ist das GPS Exchange Format. Weitere Infos gibts hier und da


----------



## Limit83 (30. Oktober 2005)

Hey Leute! 
Durch die Zeitumstellung am kommenden Mittwoch natürlich 16 Uhr! 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## nojumper (30. Oktober 2005)

oki  , obwohl...wenns dunkel is, sieht man das Elend nicht so...


----------



## Einheimischer (31. Oktober 2005)

nojumper schrieb:
			
		

> oki  , obwohl...wenns dunkel is, sieht man das Elend nicht so...



Na komm, so schlimm sehe ich nun auch wieder nicht aus  

Grüße.


----------



## Pandur (2. November 2005)

So, heute ist ja wieder eine kleine Tour trotz weniger guter Wetteraussichten, oder?
Nur eben ab 16 Uhr...


----------



## nojumper (2. November 2005)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Na komm, so schlimm sehe ich nun auch wieder nicht aus
> 
> Grüße.



Kann ich nicht sagen, war so mit den Abfahrten beschäftigt    
Werd' heute mal genauer drauf achten  , sofern überhaupt jemand kommt


----------



## Einheimischer (2. November 2005)

Ich kann heute leider nicht kommen 

Grüße.


----------



## Pandur (2. November 2005)

Nun ja, war ja äußerst undicht besucht heute.

Leute, wenn ihr mit dem Fahrrad vor der großen Flut flüchten müsst schafft ihr das aber nicht, wenn ihr euch schon bei Nieselregen nicht ins Freie traut...


----------



## Limit83 (2. November 2005)

Pandur schrieb:
			
		

> Nun ja, war ja äußerst undicht besucht heute.
> 
> Leute, wenn ihr mit dem Fahrrad vor der großen Flut flüchten müsst schafft ihr das aber nicht, wenn ihr euch schon bei Nieselregen nicht ins Freie traut...


    
Wo warst du denn? Wir sind um 16.05 Uhr vor Halle 6 mit 5 Leuten losgefahren.
   
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nojumper (2. November 2005)

schön war's wieder   
und wer nicht dabei war, is selber schuld


----------



## Pandur (3. November 2005)

damn...
kam nach frisch gestellter Uhr wohl maximal 4 minuten zu spät... das gebe ich zu. Na ja, der Aufzug hat "geklemmt" und ich kam zeittechnisch eh nur knapp los. 
Na ja, mein Pech...


----------



## nojumper (9. November 2005)

Nochmal ein großes Dankeschön!!!   an die Trainer, vor Allem für die Geduld und die motivierenden Worte. Irgendwann lern' ich's noch.....


----------



## Limit83 (10. November 2005)

Hallo Leute!
Also es hat eine Menge Spaß gemacht und ich denke für die Jahreszeit war schon eine Menge los bei der Einsteigertour. Allerdings wird es nun wirklich schon zu früh dunkel und vor 16 Uhr kann ich Mittwochs arbeitsbedingt nicht aufs Bike. Einen anderen Termin kann ich momentan leider auch nicht aus dem Ärmel ziehen - bei Samstag morgens wird mein Chef sauer - und daher wird es nächste Woche zum letzten Mal für dieses Jahr stattfinden.   
Erst Ende Januar/Anfang Februar, wenn die Tag wieder länger werden, werde ich hier nochmal zu einem solchen Treffen aufrufen, denn ich finde es hat sich für die Teilnehmer gelohnt und allen eine Menge Spaß gemacht und solange es keine Tote und Verletzte gibt, wird es auch dabei bleiben.   
Also: Nächste Woche noch einmal 16 Uhr und dann erst wieder nächstes Jahr! 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## nojumper (10. November 2005)

Bin dabei  , und wenn's Sch*@%# regnet  

@ Limit: Was verstehst Du unter verletzt?? Denkt denn hier keiner an meine zerbrechliche Seele, geschweige denn an meine Schienenbeine??


----------



## chris84 (10. November 2005)

Es wird Winter...   

d.h. bei mir läuft die Woche über auch nur noch was mit Licht... und damit sichs lohnt fahren wir dann auch komplett im Dunkeln, das macht die sache auch bei weniger schwierigen Wegen anspruchsvoll   

Gruß
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (15. November 2005)

Hey Leute, besonders @Nojumper!
Es kann sein, dass ich es morgen NICHT um 16 Uhr schaffe! Ich werds zwar versuchen, kann dir aber nichts versprechen! Arbeit!   
Gruß


----------



## nojumper (15. November 2005)

moin Sascha, 

danke für die Info. In Anbetracht der unsicheren Arbeits- und Wetterverhältnisse schlage ich vor, dass wir's morgen lassen (die melden 0-6° und Regen, da werd' ich zum Weichei  ). Bei solchen Bedingungen kann man zwar fahren, muss aber nicht mehr hetzen.....
Also nochmal vielen Dank für die bisherigen Einheiten, ich freu mich schon wie Bolle auf's nächste Jahr!!


----------



## Limit83 (25. April 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Ab kommenden Donnerstag 17 Uhr wird dieser Treffpunkt für das Sommersemester wieder angeboten. Wer also Interesse hat einmal locker in den Wäldern um SB mit dem MTB zu düsen, dabei Spaß zu haben und was zu lernen, der kommt einfach am kommenden Donnerstag um 17 Uhr an die Beachvolleyballfelder an der Uni.
Gruß Sascha


----------



## nojumper (25. April 2006)

Suuuuuuper, hab' schon darauf gewartet 
Werde natürlich da sein


----------



## wimpy (25. April 2006)

na werd  auch vorbeischaun wo genau ist der treffpunkt


----------



## 007ike (25. April 2006)

siehe Threat Freitagstreff, da hat der Einheimische einen Plan vor ein paar Beiträgen eingetragen, etwas suchen ist angesagt ;-)


----------



## wimpy (25. April 2006)

hab es gefunden http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=109945&d=1144932830


----------



## Einheimischer (25. April 2006)

Der Vollständigkeit halber muss erwähnt werden, dass der Plan ursprünglich von Christina stammt.  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (25. April 2006)

... und ich wahrscheinlich nicht kommen kann... versuche eine Vertretung zu finden... und melde mich bis donnerstag hier wieder.
gruß Limit!


----------



## wimpy (25. April 2006)

fährt vieleicht jemand mit dem bike von st.ingbert los oder kommt dort vorbei würde mich ihm anschliessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (27. April 2006)

Ich kann heute abend leider nicht das Training leiten. Schulter macht noch keine Tour mit dem MTB mit. Würde sich hier jemand bereit erklären das Zepter in die Hand zu nehmen? 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## nojumper (27. April 2006)

Näää, das Zepter kann ich nicht übernehmen, aber gute Besserung wünschen schon  Und das nächste Mal wird sich nicht mehr gedrückt  Bei der Gelegenheit: Bin aus terminlichen Gründen auch noch nicht sicher, ob ich heute um 5 da sein kann


----------



## nojumper (27. April 2006)

also...ich kann doch  ("kommen" meine ich, nicht "gut biken")
Kommt denn sonst überhaupt noch jemand??


----------



## Limit83 (27. April 2006)

Wenn du hin fährst, wäre ich dir sehr verbunden, wenn du mich entschuldigen könntest, falls noch andere da sind....
edit: Ansonsten fahr ich gleich selbst mit dem Vierrad hin...


----------



## Einheimischer (27. April 2006)

Ich bin auch nicht da, bin grad erst heimgekommen 

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (27. April 2006)

@Crazyeddie: Vielen Dank fürs kurzfristige einspringen!!!


----------



## wimpy (27. April 2006)

schön wars heute aus 1,5 stunden wurden gleich mal 3 oder so  
bin nächste woche wieder dabei


----------



## nojumper (30. April 2006)

jepp, gut war's! Gute Strecke und klasse Vertretung , vielen Dank nochmal 

Beste Grüße   Michael


----------



## crazyeddie (3. Mai 2006)

freut mich, wenn es euch gefallen hat. ich werd vielleicht morgen mal vorbeikommen wenn ich zeit hab.
@nojumper: hast du noch den disc-adapter deiner gabel und würdest ihn mir verkaufen? ich glaube das würde die verkaufschancen erheblich steigern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nojumper (3. Mai 2006)

@ eddi: Klar hab' ich den noch, wenn Du morgen kommst, kann ich ihn mitbringen.


----------



## wimpy (3. Mai 2006)

ich kann morgen leider nicht kommen habe ne wichtige bandprobe bis 17 uhr gehen nächste woche ins studio sollte ich es doch noch schaffen werd ich euch schon irgendwo finden vieleicht sieht man sich auch am sonntag im orscholz oder nächsten donnerstag


----------



## leeqwar (3. Mai 2006)

@wimpy: ich finde, ihr hört euch ein wenig wie clutch an. durchaus interessant. viel erfolg im studio.


zum thema: ich werd morgen vielleicht kurz vorbeischauen.


----------



## crazyeddie (4. Mai 2006)

ich komm heut vorbei, treff mich aber noch um sechs mit leutnant gustl in rentrisch.


----------



## Limit83 (4. Mai 2006)

Also Leute das Wetter ist heute vorzüglich, so dass wir eine ordentliche, landschaftlich schöne Tour machen, nachdem eddie letzte Woche ja das Hauptaugenmerk auf die Grundlagen der Fahrtechnik legte. Hab so an insgesamt 2 - 2,5h zuerst in Richtung Osten gedacht, so dass wir auf dem nach Hause weg schön vom Rückenwind getragen werden! 
Gruß


----------



## wimpy (4. Mai 2006)

ich werd es dann wohl doch noch schaffen knn evtl. 5 min später werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nojumper (6. Mai 2006)

hmmm, war ja alles gut und schön, aber wo war der Rückenwind?? 
Nee, im Ernst, war 'ne schöne Tour, nur ein Biergarten hat noch gefehlt


----------



## wimpy (10. Mai 2006)

wie schaut es denn mit morgen aus
findet was statt? es wurde ja geiles wetter vorhergesagt


----------



## Limit83 (10. Mai 2006)

Na klar!


----------



## wimpy (10. Mai 2006)

supi 
@limit wie lief es am sonntag für dich?
mir fiel 5 km vorm ziel der sattel ab  und das hat mich einige zeit gekostet da der passende imbus zu hause in der garage war


----------



## Limit83 (10. Mai 2006)

Bescheiden. Nach 10km Plattfuß in der 7-köpfigen Spitzengruppe liegend. Schnell geflickt und ab wieder nach vorne gedüst und bei 30km dann das Schaltwerk abgerissen...


----------



## nojumper (25. Mai 2006)

Herrjee, wie konnte der thread nur so weit nach unten rutschen <raufschieb> 

Werd' heute leider nicht kommen, weil mir beim Gabelgebastel leider was danabengegangen ist und somit mein Drahtesel leider ausser Betrieb ist.  
(Ist doch 'ne gute Ausrede, um bei dem Wetter nicht vor die Tür zu müssen, oder?   )


----------



## wimpy (25. Mai 2006)

wenn es nicht wie aus eimern schüttet werd ich auf jedenfall kommen

@nojumper sollte deine gabel komplett im eimer sein ich hätte da noch ne votec im angebot


----------



## Einheimischer (25. Mai 2006)

Komme heut auch nicht. 1. wg. dem Wetter :kotz: 2. bin ich immernoch am kränkeln :kotz: Euch jedoch wünsch ich viel Spass  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (25. Mai 2006)

Sorry Leute!!! Ich muss leider kurzfristig terminbedingt absagen. Das Wetter würd mich ja nicht einschüchtern, aber etwas froh bin ich schon nicht rauszukönnen! 
Hoffe mal es kommt keiner und die die kommen warten nicht zu lange auf mich! 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## wimpy (25. Mai 2006)

naja es waren 2 leute da georg und ich wir haben dann noch ne tour richtung st.ingbert gemacht bei der stiefel abfahrt hab ich mich schön gelegt (scheiss wurzel unterm laub) und mir den umwerfer verbogen   und danach ein stolzer besitzer eines votec singlespeed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (25. Mai 2006)

Wie sagte der kleine Downhillstöpsel: "warum haben sie dann so 'ne geile Gabel?"  
Ich hoffe, du hast dir nicht weh getan!? Bei den Bodverhältnissen z.Zt. hauts einen schonmal hin.

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (25. Mai 2006)

die gabel hats auch augehalten und gelandet bin ich im schlamm der war schön weich  die gabel hab ich öhm.... muss mir noch ne ausrede überlegen scheiss fangfrage


----------



## Einheimischer (25. Mai 2006)

Mal im Ernst: Du hast doch das Tox in der Black Edition, oder? Wenn dem so ist, ist da (serienmäßig) die GS6 AirJust Classic verbaut. Die Gabel kann intern!!! von 80-140mm verstellt werden. Wenn dir das Ding zu hoch baut,lass sie dir doch einfach vom TN runter traveln und entgegen deinen Befürchtungen wiegt die auch "nur" ca. 1820 Gramm. In ein Votec gehört auch so eine geile Gabel   , also blos nicht verkaufen! 

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (25. Mai 2006)

könnt ich echt mal machen muss die tage eh noch hin wegen dem tretlager dann
lass ich sie mir mal absenken weil die gabel würd ich ungern verkaufen bergrunter läuft die wie ne 1 nur bergrauf quält man sich etwas wobei man bei steileren anstiegen reifen spart da das vorderrad mehr in der luft hängt als das es am boden ist


----------



## Mais (30. Mai 2006)

ich würd als st.ingberter ja fast sagen dass ich mal zu eurer runde hinzustoßen würde könnte. 
allerdings rede ich mich gleich rauß mit : scheiss ausdauer und angst ums material.. mit 16 hat mans geld eben nicht so dicke  und der job wirft auch nich viel ab.
aber ich denke drüber nach,wenn ich die neue gabel hab..ehrlich!


----------



## Limit83 (30. Mai 2006)

@Mais: Scheiß Ausdauer ist noch lange kein Grund! Dafür gibts ja die Einsteigerrunde und wenn du Angst ums Material hast, ist das sogar ein Grund UM zu uns zu stoßen, denn genau darum gehts! Dass du lernst mit dem Bike zurecht zu kommen und möglichst nichts kaputt zu fahren! 

Gruß Limit!


----------



## Mais (30. Mai 2006)

na dann..überredet, aber nicht wundern wenn ich ständig schiebe. werd mal sehn wanns die zeit zulässt und wann überhaupt malwieder was ist bei euch.
bin im moment ziemlich im arbeitsstress aber radfahren soll ja gut gegen stress sein..oder so 

Mais


----------



## Limit83 (30. Mai 2006)

Also wir fahren Donnerstag 17 Uhr auf jeden Fall wieder!
Ansonsten kannst du gerne auch Samstags um 14 Uhr mal zum Jugendtreffpunkt des RSC St. Ingbert ans alte Hallenbad kommen!
Gruß


----------



## wimpy (31. Mai 2006)

mach dir wegen der ausdauer keine sorgen weniger wie ich kannst du bestimmt nicht haben ich hänge auch immer ziemlich  hinterher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wimpy (31. Mai 2006)

@einheimischer hab gerade das bike abgeholt ich lass die votec gabel auf jeden fall drauf die kann man ohne probleme von 0mm-130mm absenken


----------



## nojumper (1. Juni 2006)

@wimpy: OK, ich helf' Dir beim sägen


----------



## wimpy (1. Juni 2006)

@mais wenn du morgen mitkommen willst ich fahre ca um 16 uhr zu hause los könnten uns dann um 16:02 in igb am freibad treffen


@nojumper  Sägen??? ich raff das jetzt irgendwie nit so ganz


----------



## Einheimischer (1. Juni 2006)

Sag ich doch!

Ich denke nojumper meint, er will dir helfen die Gabel abzusägen  

Bin morgen übrigens nicht da > krank  

Grüße.


----------



## nojumper (1. Juni 2006)

@wimpy & Einheimischer: Genau das hab' ich gemeint  

Tja..und dann hat noch heute morgen die Hexe auf mich geschossen...und gut getroffen  
Werd' nachher mal ausprobieren, ob ich überhaupt in den Sattel komme. Falls ich nicht pünktlich bin, wartet nicht auf mich, dann bin ich beim Versuch durchgebrochen


----------



## Limit83 (1. Juni 2006)

Durchbrechen wirste schon nicht... tu aber nichts, was wehtut!

So, Wetter ist scheißkalt und es nieselt ab und an, dazu ist es im Wald noch ordentlich matschig... Alles in Allem also gute Bedingungen zum biken!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (1. Juni 2006)

@wimpy

wird diese woche bei mir nichtsmehr mit fahren, hab mir ne erkältung eingefangen und die mag ich erstmal loswerden.


----------



## wimpy (1. Juni 2006)

ich werd wohl heute auch nicht kommen bin  noch etwas erkältet und will mich deswegen nicht in die fluten stürzen 
aber wie siehts mit ner tour am montag(feiertag) aus ist wer hätte lust


----------



## Mais (1. Juni 2006)

wenn ich montag wieder einigermaßen lebendig bin fahr ich mit, bring dann evtl. noch nen freund mit, wenn der's gepeilt kriegt sich die tage mal sein rad zu kaufen


----------



## nojumper (1. Juni 2006)

@Limit: OK, dann mach' ich jetzt gar nix mehr   (komm ja kaum in die Socken geschweige denn in die Radhosen  )
@ Mais: Willkommen in Club


----------



## wimpy (1. Juni 2006)

Mais schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich montag wieder einigermaßen lebendig bin fahr ich mit, bring dann evtl. noch nen freund mit, wenn der's gepeilt kriegt sich die tage mal sein rad zu kaufen



wer abends saufen kann der kann auch morgens biken


----------



## Einheimischer (1. Juni 2006)

wimpy schrieb:
			
		

> wer abends saufen kann der kann auch morgens biken



umgekehrt ist's meistens sinnvoller - andererseits kann das ja jeder  

Grüße.

P.s.: ich meinte natürlich morgens saufen und abends biken


----------



## Mais (2. Juni 2006)

yeah...heute total ausser gefecht...ich triefe wo man nur so triefen kann (okay..bitte nicht vorstellen...SOO schlimm ist nun auch wieder nicht)
aber werde jetzt erstmal mein bett warmhalten..und dem andern aus meinem letzten posting telefonisch beim radkauf beraten...


----------



## Limit83 (2. Juni 2006)

Hey? Was war denn gestern los? Wars euch etwa zu kalt??? Die bislang gut besuchte Donnerstagsgruppe hatte ihren Tiefpunkt! Ich war ALLEINE! 
Bin dann auch nach Hause unter die warme dusche... Aber genau an so einem Tag treffe kommt der HSSP-Leiter vorbei...
Gruß Limit!


----------



## wimpy (2. Juni 2006)

naja die woche vorher waren zwei leute da aber kein übungsleiter

aber nächsten donnerstag werden wir es wieder gut machen und alle kommen


----------



## wimpy (2. Juni 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> umgekehrt ist's meistens sinnvoller - andererseits kann das ja jeder
> 
> Grüße.
> 
> P.s.: ich meinte natürlich morgens saufen und abends biken




mach doch beim bdr mal den vorschlag für nen neuen wettkampf zuerst saufen dann biken (Drink & Bike)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (2. Juni 2006)

wimpy schrieb:
			
		

> mach doch beim bdr mal den vorschlag für nen neuen wettkampf zuerst saufen dann biken (Drink & Bike)



Für den BDR bin ich nicht zuständig, dass ist leeqwars Zuständigkeitsbereich  

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (2. Juni 2006)




----------



## Mais (15. Juni 2006)

richtig scheen gwesn heit, ehrlich


----------



## wimpy (15. Juni 2006)

das stimmt aber wieder kein biergarten


----------



## nojumper (17. Juni 2006)

Lol wimpy, wärst Du mal bis zum Schluss dabeigeblieben    
Übrigens: Sonntag klappt bei mir leider nicht, sorry


----------



## Mais (18. Juni 2006)

pfffhhht da wollt ich nächsten donnerstage noch jemand mitbringen.
vorgestern bike gekauft,gestern hatter sich dann langgemacht...alles schön i.o. kein achter,rahmen is in ordnung der fahrer auch...
aber irgendwas stimmt nun mim schaltwerk nimmer...
entweder man muss einstellen,oder austauschen..ich konnt auf jedenfall jetz mal nich erkennen das es verbogen wäre...(kette landet bei den oberen 2 ritzeln nichtmehr aufm ritzel drauf,sondern dazwischen bzw. aufm obersten dahinter) scheissndreckdas da hab ich mich aber gleich für ihn mit aufgeregt.
naja vielleicht ja nicht weiter schlimm ,man wird sehn...


----------



## Mais (22. Juni 2006)

kann heut leider nicht mitfahren, hab grad ziemlich viel stress an der backe
könnt grad kotzen ...


----------



## 007ike (22. Juni 2006)

......dann tu es, das befreit!


----------



## Oberaggi (22. Juni 2006)

Heute schaffe es wohl auch um 17h an der uni zu sein.
Wo ist da noch gleich der Treffpunkt? Beim Beachvolleyballfeld?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wimpy (29. Juni 2006)

so ein shit jetzt regent es noch  würd ja gerne losfahren nur bei meinem ganzen metall das ich am körper montiert habe befürchte ich das der blitz bei mir einschlägt


----------



## Einheimischer (29. Juni 2006)

wimpy schrieb:
			
		

> so ein shit jetzt regent es noch  würd ja gerne losfahren nur bei meinem ganzen metall das ich am körper montiert habe befürchte ich das der blitz bei mir einschlägt



Kannst du dich bitte mal bei mir in den Hof stellen - hab gerade etwas Angst um meinen PC!  

Grüße.


----------



## Mais (29. Juni 2006)

ich hab heute schon 53km aufm rad hinter mir.
mit mir ist nichts mehr los heute


----------



## wimpy (29. Juni 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Kannst du dich bitte mal bei mir in den Hof stellen - hab gerade etwas Angst um meinen PC!
> 
> Grüße.


ich glaub auf dem dach wäre besser  

aber es hat aufgehört ich werd wohl gleich noch ne runde bei uns im wald drehen


----------



## nojumper (29. Juni 2006)

Wimpy, aber

1. Isolieren die Reifen.....
2. War das gar kein richtiger Regen...und
3. ist das lange kein Grund, einfach zu desertieren 

also Mach's nächste Mal gefälligst, dass Du beikommst


----------



## wimpy (29. Juni 2006)

bin nächste woche auf jeden fall da war heute ganz alleine(nach dem gewitter) 2,5 stunden im heimischen wald biken da ich ab montag 3 wochen urlaub habe werde ich eh jeden tag auf dem bike verbringen.

und beim nächsten gewitter werd ich das mal ausprobieren ob die reifen wirklich isolieren 

 was macht dein hexenschuss wieder soweit fit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (30. Juni 2006)

näääääschsde woche komm ich dann auch wieder...
und jetzt werde ich gleich dann wieder in den sattel steigen und meinen muskelkater wegfahren...


----------



## nojumper (30. Juni 2006)

@ wimpy: Danke der Nachfrage, aber nööö  
Dafür seh' ich mit den Tabletten als viele bunte Farben.....


----------



## Einheimischer (30. Juni 2006)

nojumper schrieb:
			
		

> @ wimpy: Danke der Nachfrage, aber nööö
> Dafür seh' ich mit den Tabletten als viele bunte Farben.....



Gefährlich wirds erst, wenn du Farben siehst, sobald du die Tabletten weglässt  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (30. Juni 2006)

Vielleicht kommt in den nächsten 3 Wochen ja der Ulle vorbie. Jetzt wo er nix mehr sonst zu tun hat...


----------



## wimpy (30. Juni 2006)

@limit dann kann er vieleicht noch was lernen oder sich mit nojumper austauschen welche tabletten die besten farben machen


----------



## Mais (30. Juni 2006)

sooo das wars für diese woche mit radfahren
heute morgen malwieder 70km mit nem 22er schnitt abgekurbelt und jetzt lässt mein hintern keinen weiteren meter mehr zu...:cry:


----------



## matze_e (6. Juli 2006)

is heute was, wenn der regen bis nachher aufgehört hat?
gruß matthias


----------



## wimpy (6. Juli 2006)

ich denke schon so ein bischen regen macht doch nichts wenn es nich mehr regnet komme ich auch


----------



## 007ike (6. Juli 2006)

wimpy schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke schon so ein bischen regen macht doch nichts wenn es nich mehr regnet komme ich auch



?


----------



## matze_e (6. Juli 2006)

ok dann komm ich auch auf jeden fall mal, ich brauch ablenkung vom lernstress...
is ja auch nur noch bewölkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (6. Juli 2006)

@007ike: Er meinte bestimmt "...wenn es nich Meer regnet..."


----------



## nojumper (6. Juli 2006)

@ wimpy: wag' Dich und komm nicht...das is kein Regen sondern hohe Luftfeuchtigkeit  
Also mach, dass Du beikommst


----------



## wimpy (6. Juli 2006)

schön wars heute  ich hab sogar freundschaft mit nem baum geschlossen  und der heimweg war heute ein richtiger k(r)ampf

@limit das meinte ich vorhin mit pocketbike


----------



## nojumper (6. Juli 2006)

jepp...klasse Tour.  
@ Limit: sag' mal, was haben die Dir heute morgen in den Kaffe gemacht??? Will ich auch haben!!


----------



## 007ike (7. Juli 2006)

das ist bestimmt das Zeug, was er jeden morgen im Kaffee hat! -> Milch ;-)


----------



## nojumper (12. Juli 2006)

oo7ike, dann hätt ich gerne einen Tankwagen voll 

Muss für morgen (13.7.) leider absagen...mein Rücken will leider nicht so, wie ich das gerne hätte  
Gehe aber mal davon aus, dass es nächste Woche besser aussiehtund falls nicht...darf man auch mit'm Liegerad mitfahren?


----------



## wimpy (13. Juli 2006)

schaffe es heute leider auch nicht bin gerade erst heim gekommen


----------



## Pandur (18. Juli 2006)

Findet die Einsteigertour auch in den Semesterferien statt?
Oder nur noch diese Woche und dann Schicht im Schacht?


----------



## Mais (19. Juli 2006)

bei mir ist malwieder nix
hüfte im eimer und gabel fertig 
das rad war mir vorgestern nicht wohl gesinnt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pandur (19. Juli 2006)

P.S.: Donnerstags 17 Uhr ist noch der aktuelle Treffpunkt, oder?


----------



## Einheimischer (19. Juli 2006)

Soweit ich das gestern richtig verstanden habe, ist Limit morgen nicht da. Dafür werde ich und evtl. auch leeqwar vorbeischauen, so das einer gemütlichen Tour nix im Wege steht. Treffpunkt ist wie immer 17:00 Uhr vor den Beachvolleyballfeldern.

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (19. Juli 2006)

ich kann nicht genau sagen, ob ich´s zeitlich schaffe, da ich kurzfristig wahrscheinlich den ganzen tag aussersaarländisch unterwegs sein werde. rad kommt aber ins auto und dann mal sehen.


----------



## nojumper (19. Juli 2006)

na da komm ich doch glatt auch mit!   Aber wer bringt eigentlich das Sauerstoffzelt mit, wenn die Temperaturen so bleiben


----------



## Mais (20. Juli 2006)

die hüfte ist wieder grade aber die gabel immernoch kaputt 

aber wenn ich glück hab und meine kohle zusammenhalte dann hab ich da bald abhilfe...


----------



## wimpy (20. Juli 2006)

sauerstoffzelt wär ne prima idee oder ich montier mir schnell ne klimaanlage ans bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (20. Juli 2006)

@mais: da könnt ich vielleicht kurzfristig mit ner billigen rst aushelfen. am freitag könnte ich dir die einbauen. ich brauch sie im moment nicht und wenn du sie ganz lässt darfst du sie ne weile fahren. meld dich einfach per pm.


----------



## Limit83 (20. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Richtig, ich kann heute leider nicht vorbeischauen... Hoffe aber ihr macht auch ohne mich eine schöne Tour. Bin dafür nächste Woche nochmal da! Versprochen!
Bis dahin Kette rechts!
Gruß Limit!


----------



## kaete (20. Juli 2006)

Hallöchen, 

ich schaffe es heute leider nicht zu kommen, hoffe aber, dass der Termin trotz der Semesterferien bestehenbleibt und auch genutzt wird. 

Selbst wenn nur inoffiziell, so können wir doch uns doch weiterhin donnerstags um 17 Uhr am Treffpunkt einfinden.

Dann bis hoffentlich nächste Woche, 

Grüße, 

Kaete


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Juli 2006)

@kaete, ich dachte schon, du wärst wieder ab nach England  Schade, dass es heute noch nicht bei dir klappt.
Ich finde auch, dass wir uns Donnerstags weiterhin treffen sollten. Weil Dienstags kann ich bei dem Tempo, dass dort z.Zt. gefahren wird, leider nicht mehr mithalten und ehrlich gesagt will ich das auch nicht. 

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (20. Juli 2006)

@einheimischer wann fährst du los zur uni würde mich in igb anschliessen


----------



## nojumper (20. Juli 2006)

@ wimpy: Klima is noch besser, dann lutsch' ich heut nur in Deinem Windschatten 
@ kaete:  
@ limit: was is, sind wir Dir mittlerweile zu schnell geworden?   
@all: wäre doch wirklich 'ne Schande, den Do-Termin nur ausfallen zu lassen, weil Semesterferien sind!? Sollte wirklich weiterlaufen


----------



## Einheimischer (20. Juli 2006)

wimpy schrieb:
			
		

> @einheimischer wann fährst du los zur uni würde mich in igb anschliessen



Ich fahre um 16:00 Uhr hier in Kirkel los. Bin dann ca. 16:20 Uhr in IGB. Sagen wir um 16:25 Uhr vorm Pro Markt in IGB?

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (20. Juli 2006)

jo alles klar bin dann dort


----------



## Limit83 (20. Juli 2006)

Hey Leute!
Hoffe ihr hattet heute euren Spaß? Wir waren im Pfälzer Wald ein Video für Endorfin am drehen... Wird bald auf Homepage erscheinen!
Gruß und bis nächste Woche!
@Eh: Du musst dich ab und an auch mal zurückhalten und die Wahnsinnigen fahren lassen, mit der Zeit lernt man sowas!


----------



## wimpy (20. Juli 2006)

jo war schön die temperaturen hatten mir zwar sehr zu schaffen gemacht  aber dafür habe ich an der totenkopf-abfahrt einen sehr schönen stunt hingelegt 
@einheimischer thx für deine motivation  heute lief es bei mir nicht so wie ich wollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (20. Juli 2006)

@Limit: danke, aber der Lerneffekt hat bereits eingesetzt - ich lasse euch Wahnsinnige in Zukunft fahren, so wie viele andere auch!
@wimpy: kein Thema, hast doch toll mitgehalten und dein Stunt war auch nicht von schlechten Eltern  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (21. Juli 2006)

@Eh: Das stimmt mich irgendwo nachdenklich! Soll dir aber noch ein großes Lob zur Fahrtechnik von Achim bescheinigen!


----------



## Einheimischer (21. Juli 2006)

Das ehrt mich natürlich sehr!

Du brauchst nicht nachdenklich deswegen zu werden, ich bin auch niemandem böse. Ihr solltet nur vieleicht wirklich mal euer Tempo überdenken. Ihr steigert euch von Dienstag zu Dienstag immer mehr. So einen hohen Schnitt über die gesammte Dauer können im Saarland lediglich eine Handvoll Leute fahren und selbst für die ist dass dann Renntempo und hat mit Spass im eigentlichen Sinne nichts mehr zu tun. Ich habe nichts gegen ein "flottes" Tempo, aber der Spass sollte meiner Meinung nach, nach wie vor im Fordergrund stehen. 
Sei mir nicht böse, ich wollte das auch eigentlich hier gar nicht schreiben, sondern dir persönlich sagen. Aber vieleicht liegt es dem einen oder anderen auch auf dem Herzen, und wenn ihr wirklich das Tempo, auch in technischer Hinsicht, etwas rausnehmt und wieder etwas mehr auf schwächere Fahrer geachtet wird (das gilt für jeden, ich selbst nehme mich da keinesfalls aus), steigen vieleicht auch Dienstags wieder die Besucherzahlen und das wollen wir doch alle, oder?

Grüße.


----------



## nojumper (22. Juli 2006)

@ Einheimischer: Danke für die Führung, die Tour war weder zu lang noch zu kurz, nicht zu schwer und nicht zu einfach, und zu sehen gabs auch noch was (gelle Wimpy...glücklicherweise is nix passiert, aber der Salto war beeindruckend   )


----------



## Mais (22. Juli 2006)

wenn ich glück hab reicht mein geld in 2-3 wochen für ne neue gabel ....


----------



## crazyeddie (22. Juli 2006)

wie gesagt, ich könnte dir für diesen zeitraum meine rst leihen. kann ja nicht angehen dass jemand bei dem wetter nicht biken kann.


----------



## wimpy (22. Juli 2006)

nojumper schrieb:
			
		

> @ Einheimischer: Danke für die Führung, die Tour war weder zu lang noch zu kurz, nicht zu schwer und nicht zu einfach, und zu sehen gabs auch noch was (gelle Wimpy...glücklicherweise is nix passiert, aber der Salto war beeindruckend   )




jo jo ich find es mittlerweile auch lustig nur schade das ich mich nicht selbst gesehen habe  
und jetzt habe ich nochmal einen grund zum meinem tattowierer zu gehen ich hab da ein paar lackschäden


----------



## floxx (24. Juli 2006)

Hi! Bin relativ neu hier im Forum und wollte mal anfragen, ob ich mal bei Euch mitfahren dürfte? Meinen Fitnessgrad kann ich nicht einschätzen...habe so um die 1100km dieses Jahr mit meinen beiden "Böcken" zurückgelegt. Kann ich damit  überhaupt bei Euch mithalten? Würde mich freuen, mal eine geführte Tour mitzumachen.


----------



## crazyeddie (24. Juli 2006)

obwohl die einsteigertour teil des hochschulsports ist, gilt auch hier: probieren geht über studieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floxx (24. Juli 2006)

Muss ich eingeschrieben sein, bzw was würde es mich denn kosten, mitzufahren? Lange genug studiert hab ich ja eigentlich


----------



## Limit83 (24. Juli 2006)

Nee nee, kostet nix... Der Übungsleiter macht das ohne Bezahlung... Wie Eddie schon sagte... komm einfach mal vorbei... wird schon!


----------



## floxx (26. Juli 2006)

Na dann...Also ich denke ich bin dabei. Um 1700 am Volleyballfeld an der Uni? Wie finde ich das? Ist etwas mitzubringen oder Voraussetzung? Also Helmpflicht ist klar. Allerdings fahre ich nur Semislicks und ohne Klickis - Problem?


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Juli 2006)

Ist leicht zu finden, siehe hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=100758&d=1130262932

Bei den Temperaturen genügend Wasser mitbringen, Helm ist sowieso Pflicht. Die fehlenden Klickpedale stellen kein Problem dar, die Semislickreifen sind sicher nicht optimal, bei den derzeitigen Bodenverhältnissen dürfte es aber gehen.

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (26. Juli 2006)

und vieleicht noch autan spray die mücken im wald und vor allem die an der uni werden immer penetranter


----------



## floxx (26. Juli 2006)

Ich bin zu schnell für die Mücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (26. Juli 2006)

Wikipedia sagt dazu: _"Bremsen gehören zu den schnellsten Insekten der Welt. Sie können eine Fluggeschwindigkeit von etwa 70 km/h erreichen."_ Respekt - vieleicht solltest du doch lieber Dienstags mitfahren  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (26. Juli 2006)

gilt das auch für scheibenbremsen ?


----------



## floxx (26. Juli 2006)

Sind das die, die ich nach ner langen Autobahnfahrt an meiner Frontscheibe erstmal einweichen muss?


----------



## Einheimischer (26. Juli 2006)

@leeqwar

Ja, aber nur für die gemeine Magura Hydraulikus  

@floxx
kommt aufs Auto an, bei meinen früheren Autos musste ich die eher von der Heckscheibe kratzen 

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (26. Juli 2006)




----------



## nojumper (27. Juli 2006)

@ floxx: willkommen im Club. Bring sicherheitshalber 'ne Kamera mit, vielleicht fliegt uns Wimpy wieder was vor


----------



## Oberaggi (27. Juli 2006)

Bei mir klappt's heute auch noch mal.
Ich hoffe ich bekomme keine Hauptrolle bei den Stunts.


----------



## Einheimischer (27. Juli 2006)

Ich mach mich nie wieder über wimpy lustig!  

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (27. Juli 2006)

naja mein erster sturz hat ja nicht lange auf sich warten lassen das gebüsch war  
interessant aber der sturz vom einheimischen bekommt von mir ne glatte 10    super haltung und zum schluss wieder gestanden


----------



## scotty23 (28. Juli 2006)

Halllo,

schade irgendie haben wir uns wohl verpasst. War aber erst um 17:10 Uhr am
Treffpunkt  

ciao
scotty23


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## floxx (28. Juli 2006)

Hat superviel Spaß gemacht, auch wenn die Puste am Schluß weg war...  
Werde jetzt erst mal schaun, wie ich den 8er aus meinem Hinterrad wieder rauskriege. Konnte ja nicht so ganz sturzlos meinen Einstand "feiern".
Bin nächstes mal sicher wieder dabei!


----------



## Limit83 (28. Juli 2006)

Hey!
Freut mich, dass es euch Spaß gemacht hat! Schade wegen den Stürzen! Aber zum Glück ist ja niemandem was passiert! 
Gruß


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Juli 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hey!
> Freut mich, dass es euch Spaß gemacht hat! Schade wegen den Stürzen! Aber zum Glück ist ja niemandem was passiert!
> Gruß



Und was ist mit meinem Ego?  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (28. Juli 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Und was ist mit meinem Ego?
> 
> Grüße.


Das interessiert keinen!


----------



## nojumper (29. Juli 2006)

@Eh: siehs mal so: Nur wer nix Neues mehr probiert, fällt auch nicht auf die Fr******


----------



## kaete (29. Juli 2006)

War echt eine schöne Tour gestern! 
Klasse dass trotz Semesterferien und dagher eher inoffiziellem Termin - Danke auch nochmal an Limit - so viele da waren!!

Bis nächste Woche, 

Kaete


----------



## Einheimischer (31. Juli 2006)

Im übrigen hab ich im nachhinein festgestellt, dass mein Helm hinüber ist. Die Kante vom Sattel hat eine tiefe Kerbe in der Aussenhaut hinterlassen, schlimmer aber ist der dadurch entstandene Bruch der Innenschale. Ohne Helm hätte ich wohl mindestens eine fette Platzwunde davongetragen. Deshalb bin ich im Grunde froh, dass der Helm kaputt ist, denn er hat getan wozu er da ist, meinen Kopf mit seinem Leben zu schützen - danke Helm  

Man kann es ja nicht oft genug sagen: *Niemals ohne Helm!!!*

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (1. August 2006)

@einheimischer ich würde sagen wir legen uns am besten eine ritterrüstung mit stahlhelm zu dann sind die stürze nicht mehr so brutal


----------



## floxx (3. August 2006)

Werde heute nicht dabei sein können, weil ich auf Geschäftsreise bin...  
Aber nächstes mal - und dann mit Klickpedalen.   Bin gespannt wie es sich damit stürzt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (3. August 2006)

Das Wetter könnte man heute als "perfekt" bezeichnen...


----------



## wimpy (3. August 2006)

wenn es so bleibt wäre das optimal ma sehr angenehme temperaturen


----------



## Einheimischer (3. August 2006)

wimpy schrieb:
			
		

> wenn es so bleibt wäre das optimal ma sehr angenehme temperaturen



Ihr seid wohl alle  viiiiiiiiiiiieeeel zu  

Bis später (es sei denn es regnet Hunde und Katzen) 

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (3. August 2006)

es ist erst kalt wenn die pinguine anfangen zu sterben


----------



## nojumper (3. August 2006)

tsts Limit, was Du so als optimal bezeichnest    Überlege gerade, ob ich mit'm Bike oder dem Surfbrett komme


----------



## Einheimischer (3. August 2006)

Öhm, bei mir hatte gerade die Hunde und Katzen Regel gegriffen. [email protected]  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wimpy (3. August 2006)

bei mir regnet es momentan nicht mehr hoffentlich hält das wetter jetzt auch


----------



## nojumper (3. August 2006)

@ EH: eh, so'n Gewitter is ja schnell vorbei, hier blinzelt schon wieder die Sonne durch  Also runter vom Sofa und Ritterrüstung anziehen!!


----------



## wimpy (3. August 2006)

nojumper schrieb:
			
		

> Also runter vom Sofa und Ritterrüstung anziehen!!



besser nicht die könnte rosten


----------



## Einheimischer (3. August 2006)

nojumper schrieb:
			
		

> @ EH: eh, so'n Gewitter is ja schnell vorbei, hier blinzelt schon wieder die Sonne durch  Also runter vom Sofa und Ritterrüstung anziehen!!



Rost ist bei Gewitter wohl das kleinere Übel bei einer Rüstung  

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (3. August 2006)

das stimmt es kann aber auch zu ungewollten zuckungen und kurzeitigen lähmungen kommen


----------



## Oberaggi (3. August 2006)

Stellt Euch doch nicht so mädchenhaft an wegen ein bisschen Regen.

Ich habe heute keine Zeit, war aber schon gestern.
Ihr könnt dann heute mal abschleppen üben:


----------



## Pandur (3. August 2006)

Oberaggi schrieb:
			
		

> Stellt Euch doch nicht so mädchenhaft an wegen ein bisschen Regen.[/ATTACH]


Was habt ihr jetzt auf einmal noch gegen Mädchen?!?


----------



## Oberaggi (3. August 2006)

Pandur schrieb:
			
		

> Was habt ihr jetzt auf einmal noch gegen Mädchen?!?


Oh je, ich hoffe Kate liest nicht mit.
Ich nehme alles wieder zurück.


----------



## Limit83 (10. August 2006)

Hallo Leute! 
Muss heute leider verletzungsbedingt absagen... um keine Gerüchte zu schüren sage ich euch nach dem Wochenende was ich habe... weiß morgen erst mehr...
Wünsch euch aber auch ohne mich viel Spaß!
Gruß Limit a.k.a. Sascha


----------



## Einheimischer (10. August 2006)

Ohje das hört sich aber gar nicht gut an, egal was es ist, schonmal gute Besserung!!!
Ich werde heut mal wieder vorbeischauen, bin aber auch nicht fit, da leicht erkältet.

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (10. August 2006)

wann ist das nochmal? dann könnt ich vielleicht übernehmen. hat ja beim letzten mal ganz gut funktioniert.
edit: egal was du hast, gute besserung!


----------



## Einheimischer (10. August 2006)

crazyeddie schrieb:
			
		

> wann ist das nochmal? dann könnt ich vielleicht übernehmen. hat ja beim letzten mal ganz gut funktioniert.
> edit: egal was du hast, gute besserung!



17:00 Uhr am üblichen TP.

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (10. August 2006)

vielleicht schau ich nachher auch mal kurz vorbei. ich hoffe das wetter hält, sonst gibts bei den temperaturen gefrierbrand...


----------



## Einheimischer (10. August 2006)

Wird schon halten *hoff*  

Grüße.


----------



## crazyeddie (10. August 2006)

hatte auf der anreise einen platten... war vielleicht besser dass ich nicht mitgekommen bin, sonst hätte ich vielleicht noch jemanden mit der seuche angesteckt, die ich im moment hab


----------



## wimpy (10. August 2006)

so bin zu hause schön wars und zum schluss recht dunkel


----------



## Einheimischer (10. August 2006)

wimpy schrieb:
			
		

> so bin zu hause schön wars und zum schluss recht dunkel



Jo, schöne lange Tour und alle gut mitgehalten  

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (10. August 2006)

war ja auch super geführt


----------



## Mais (11. August 2006)

shit...hehe voll vergessen

wollte heute auch malwieder mitfahren...war auch in der nähe um 17 uhr aber irgendwie hab ichs verdrängt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leeqwar (11. August 2006)

wimpy schrieb:
			
		

> war ja auch super geführt



danke. hat spass gemacht. problematisch ist natürlich immer wieder, dass frankreich in einer anderen zeitzone liegt. da kann man sich schnell verschätzen...


----------



## nojumper (11. August 2006)

jepp, danke für die prima Führung, waren mal für mich komplett neue Strecken   Schade nur, dass die Franzosen so auf den Trails gewütet haben, aber das nächste Mal nehmen wir dann halt Macheten mit


----------



## wimpy (11. August 2006)

ich hatte heute morgen das erste mal seit langem wieder muskelkater vom biken  aber nach frankreich könnten wir ruhig mal öfters fahren war echt geil dort


----------



## Pandur (11. August 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Leute!
> Muss heute leider verletzungsbedingt absagen... um keine Gerüchte zu schüren sage ich euch nach dem Wochenende was ich habe... weiß morgen erst mehr...
> Wünsch euch aber auch ohne mich viel Spaß!
> Gruß Limit a.k.a. Sascha


Bei Bikern kann es sich bei einer "Verletzung" ja statistisch gesehen fast nur um Impotenz handeln, oder?  
Nein, ernsthaft: Gute Besserung, was auch immer für Blessuren das sein mögen.


----------



## kaete (13. August 2006)

Erst einmal noch gute Besserung an Limit! Hoffe ist nicht so schlimm wie befürchtet. 

Und dann noch ein dickes Lob an die beiden Ersatz-Leitwölfe von Donnerstag!  

Gruß
Kaete


----------



## nojumper (13. August 2006)

Wölfe??????   Und das sagst Du erst jetzt????? 
@ Limit: Gute Besserung!!! Hoffe, Du hast Dir nur 'nen "runden Tritt" eingefangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (14. August 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Hab mir beim unglücklichen Sturz auf den Unterschenkel das hintere Kreuzband gerissen... Werd mich am Mittwoch in SLS  im Krankenhaus vorstellen und wohl operieren lassen... Na dann werd ich dem Herrn Bresser dieses Jahr halt den Saarlandmeistertitel spontan im vorraus schenken...
Gruß Limit!


----------



## 007ike (14. August 2006)

du weißt dass so eine Sehne die zum Band gemacht wird nur kurz hält? Hab das auch dort machen lassen. 6 Monate bis du wieder halbwegs trainieren kannst!!!
Wünsche dir aber trotzdem ne schnelle Gesundung!


----------



## Wiseman (14. August 2006)

@limit: Gute Besserung und pass auf, dass Du nicht zu früh anfängst zu trainieren sonst liegst Du unnötig lange flach.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (14. August 2006)

Auch von mir gute Besserung und lass jetzt blos nicht den Kopf hängen! Das macht dich nächste Saison nur noch stärker.

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (14. August 2006)

Von mir auch gute Besserung,ist halt Sch..... das dir sowas mitten in der Saison passiert ist. 
Lass es aber dafür nächstes Jahr krachen.


----------



## PirateSB (14. August 2006)

mann - das ist übel, dass dir sowas jetzt passiet  ich wünsch dir alles gute und eine möglichst schnelle genesung!


----------



## leeqwar (14. August 2006)

so ein mist. wünsche dir auch alles gute. das wird schon wieder.


----------



## nojumper (14. August 2006)

Wünsche gute und schnelle Besserung!!! Bei dem Wetter mach biken eh keinen Spaß


----------



## Mais (14. August 2006)

gute besserung auch von mir!


----------



## Oberaggi (15. August 2006)

Auch von mir gute Besserung. 

Und nimms positiv: So kannst Du viel besser beim Marathon im Orga Team helfen und endlich mal richtig lernen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (15. August 2006)

Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche! Das Leben geht weiter... auch das Biken - irgendwann zumindest...
Grüße


----------



## Limit83 (15. August 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche! Das Leben geht weiter... Das Biken auch - irgendwann zumindest...
Gruß


----------



## nojumper (16. August 2006)

Mal ganz dumm gefragt: Wie siehts denn morgen aus? Kommt überhaupt jemand? 
Ich will mich doch alleine nicht im Wald verirren , und Käthe sagt, da gibt's Wölfe!!


----------



## Einheimischer (16. August 2006)

Vieleicht sollte ich doch mal über eine Haartönung nachdenken  





Sofern die Katzen- und Hunde Regel nicht greift, werde ich da sein.

Grüße.


----------



## Mais (16. August 2006)

also ich wär ja dann morgen auch mitjefahren....bin zwar im moment nicht ganz so fit, aber zumindest mal solange wie's geht.
also wasn nu?


----------



## 007ike (16. August 2006)

wie was nu?
Eh hat es doch deutlich ausgedrückt!!!
Wenn es nicht Hunde und Katzen regnet, wird er den Leitwolf spielen!


----------



## leeqwar (16. August 2006)

würde prinzipiell auch gerne kommen, bin aber aussersaarländisch unterwegs und glaube nicht, dass ich es zeitlich packe...


----------



## Mais (16. August 2006)

achso naja hatte das wohl etwas falsch verstanden...

gibts schon pläne wo's langgehen soll und wielang das ganze ungefähr und so?
nur damit ich weiß ob ich evtl. noch paar euros mitnehme oder nicht...


----------



## wimpy (16. August 2006)

ich bin morgen auch da sofern  nicht irgendwelche wirbeltiere vom himmel fallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (16. August 2006)

wollmer dann zusammen losfahren oder getrennt?
ich nehm nämlich die strecke übern stiefel und dann scheidt runter...vorher noch bisschen warmkurbeln, dauert aber halt auch 5-10 minuten länger


----------



## Einheimischer (16. August 2006)

Mais schrieb:
			
		

> achso naja hatte das wohl etwas falsch verstanden...
> 
> gibts schon pläne wo's langgehen soll und wielang das ganze ungefähr und so?
> nur damit ich weiß ob ich evtl. noch paar euros mitnehme oder nicht...



Nimm ruhig Geld mit, ich bin bestechlich  
Im Ernst, falls Alpharüde leeqwar nicht kommt, werden wir wohl Rtg. Kirkel fahren  (müssen). Geplante Dauer wie immer ca. 3h.

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (16. August 2006)

@einheimischer ok ich bring ne lampe für den heimweg mit.
und ne stimmgabel in A wenn du beim singen nicht den richtigen ton finden solltest 

@mais ich werd wohl den normalen weg richtung uni fahren


----------



## crazyeddie (16. August 2006)

wenn ich meinen platten flicke, kann ich morgen kommen und wir üben mal wieder ein bisschen fahrtechnische grundlagen - z.b. db-trail oder sowas


----------



## nojumper (17. August 2006)

crazyeddie schrieb:
			
		

> wenn ich meinen platten flicke, kann ich morgen kommen und wir üben mal wieder ein bisschen fahrtechnische grundlagen - z.b. db-trail oder sowas



stimmt, 'n bissl Lauftraining muss ja auch sein


----------



## langlang (17. August 2006)

wimpy schrieb:
			
		

> ich werd wohl den normalen weg richtung uni fahren





> ich nehm nämlich die strecke übern stiefel und dann scheidt runter



würde mich einer von euch im Windschatten mitnehmen? da ich Urlaub hab kann ich endlich mal mitfahren.  

Falls ja, wann und wo?

Gruß
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (17. August 2006)

ich muss heute leider doch passen!!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (17. August 2006)

langlang schrieb:
			
		

> würde mich einer von euch im Windschatten mitnehmen? da ich Urlaub hab kann ich endlich mal mitfahren.
> 
> Falls ja, wann und wo?
> 
> ...



Ich fahre um ca. 16:30 Uhr am ProMarkt in IGB vorbei. Wer will kann sich gerne ranhängen.

Grüße.


----------



## Mais (17. August 2006)

dann pfeif ich mal auf die extrarunde und bin um 16:30 am promarkt...


----------



## langlang (17. August 2006)

> Ich fahre um ca. 16:30 Uhr am ProMarkt in IGB vorbei. Wer will kann sich gerne ranhängen.



o.k., danke.
Bin dann um 16:25 Uhr dort.


----------



## crazyeddie (17. August 2006)

ich komme doch nicht. müsste mein rad noch flicken und hab einfach zu viel zu lernen. aber ab nächsten dienstag hab ich ferien *freu*


----------



## Mais (17. August 2006)

tut mir leid das ich so früh weg bin aber konnt einfach nichtmehr faren, hier haben sich heute einige menschliche abgründe aufgetan in meinem umfeld - da war einfahc nichtmehr viel mit strampeln.

andermal


----------



## Einheimischer (18. August 2006)

Mais schrieb:
			
		

> tut mir leid das ich so früh weg bin aber konnt einfach nichtmehr faren, hier haben sich heute einige menschliche abgründe aufgetan in meinem umfeld - da war einfahc nichtmehr viel mit strampeln.
> 
> andermal



Nunja vor uns haben sich heute auch Abgründe aufgetan, die waren aber zum Glück nicht Menschlich  
Das nächste mal fährst du einfach weiter mit - biken ist optimal um solche Sachen zu verarbeiten!

Grüße.


----------



## Mais (22. August 2006)

so liebe leute - ich bin diese woche leider nicht dabei
aber nächste woche mit neuer gabel


----------



## nojumper (22. August 2006)

also ich bin diese Woche schon dabei, und nächste hoffentlich auch mit neuer Gabel   
Wimpy, wie siehts aus, Wirbeltiere sind für morgen nicht gemeldet


----------



## Mais (22. August 2006)

leid ich unter realitäts ,informations oder zeitverlust?
morgen ist doch erst mittwoch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nojumper (22. August 2006)

ups...Recht haste...manchmal bin ich meiner Zeit voraus


----------



## Gurkenvieh (22. August 2006)

huhu 
kann man bei der tour auch mal als "17jähriger gelegenheitsfahrer mit der technik eins backsteins" mitfahrn? *g*
Wie lange fährt ihr da so und wie schnell?


----------



## nojumper (22. August 2006)

Hi Gurke  
also ich kenn auch 'nen 14jährigen, dem wir deutlich zu lahm wären  
also...Strecken so zwischen 20 und 40 km, nicht zu schnell und wegen der Fahrtechnik ist meist für jeden was (zu schweres) dabei. Die Gruppe bleibt immer schön zusammen, die Guides sind seeehr rücksichtsvoll (was auch manchmal notwendig ist  ), also einfach mal vrbeikommen und mitfahren!!


----------



## Gurkenvieh (22. August 2006)

hm ok, dann werd ich mal schaun ob ich Zeit hab und dann mit meiner alten Klapperkiste anrollen 

ähm Donnerstag 17 Uhr, oder? Und wo genau ist der Treffpunkt?


----------



## nojumper (22. August 2006)

genau, Donnerstag, 17 Uhr, Wirbeltier-Regel: Wenns keine Hunde und Katzen regnet, fahren wir.
Treff ist an der Uni - Sportschule, an den Volleyballfeldern...zu erkennen an den Leuten mit den seltsamen Plastikhauben auf den Köpfen


----------



## wimpy (22. August 2006)

nojumper schrieb:
			
		

> zu erkennen an den Leuten mit den seltsamen Plastikhauben auf den Köpfen


----------



## nojumper (22. August 2006)

Wirbeltiere mit essbaren Plastikhauben...ich lach mich wech


----------



## Mais (22. August 2006)

malwieder ein neuer...und diesmal sogar in meinem alter...


----------



## wimpy (22. August 2006)

und dieser entschlossene gesichtsausdruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (23. August 2006)

Ich werde, falls meine Erkältung nicht noch schlimmer wird, auch da sein. Die Hunde- und Katzenregel wurde ja bereits erwähnt  
@Gurkenvieh: Nur Mut, einzige Vorraussetzung ist ein Helm 
Treffpunkt, wie gesagt um 17:00 Uhr an den Beachvolleyballfeldern (siehe Plan).

Grüße.


----------



## crazyeddie (23. August 2006)

diesmal bin ich auch dabei. muss doch mal schauen ob ihr fortschritte gemacht habt


----------



## Gurkenvieh (23. August 2006)

hmmmm, hab gerade festgestellt, dass ich ja am Do Abend spätestens um 7 wieder zurück sein muss. Wenn ihr jetzt aber 40km fährt wird das wohl ziemlich eng ... weiß jemand wann ihr ungefähr zurück seid? Andernfalls könnt ich dann wohl erst in 3 Wochen mal vorbei schauen ... aber irgendwann komm ich bestimmt mal vorbei


----------



## leeqwar (23. August 2006)

ich will morgen auch vorbeischauen. 

@gurkenvieh:
eigentlich kann man unterwegs immer aussteigen. evtl kann man dann die tour ja auch in deine richtung machen.


----------



## Mais (23. August 2006)

ich werd nun morgen definitiv nicht da sein
da ich jetzt gabel einkaufen gehe... :-D


----------



## leeqwar (23. August 2006)

neidisch auf wimpy ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nojumper (23. August 2006)

@mais: jetzt kaufen, nachher einbauen, morgen fahren...so what's the problem?


----------



## Mais (23. August 2006)

ich hab noch nie ne gabel eingebaut.....:-O


----------



## leeqwar (23. August 2006)

bring sie morgen mit, wir machen das vor ort 

aber im ernst: schau mal hier gibts z.b. eine anleitung.

die grösste herausforderung ist die kralle einschlagen. im zweifel lass das lieber im geschäft machen...


----------



## crazyeddie (23. August 2006)

im zweifel lass die kralle weg und spann deinen steuersatz mit ner gewindestange vor. die kralle ist nämlich eines der unnötigsten teile am rad - eigentlich ist sie ein werkzeug, kein bike-teil. und werkzeug gehört nunmal nicht ans rad.


----------



## nojumper (23. August 2006)

@crazyeddie: Immer diese Gewichts-Fetischisten   
Hmmm...is'n Ventil nun ein Bike-Teil oder 'nur'n Werkzeug, um Luft in den Reifen zu bekommen  Da könnte man doch glatt nochmal 10 Gramm sparen


----------



## Wiseman (23. August 2006)

crazyeddie schrieb:
			
		

> im zweifel lass die kralle weg und spann deinen steuersatz mit ner gewindestange vor. die kralle ist nämlich eines der unnötigsten teile am rad - eigentlich ist sie ein werkzeug, kein bike-teil. und werkzeug gehört nunmal nicht ans rad.


Und wenn dann der Steuersatz während der Tour locker wird, ist halt nichts mit kurz mal nachstellen.
Aber ich gebe crazyeddie recht, die Kralle braucht man nur um den Steuersatz einzustellen und wenn der mal sitzt ist Kralle, Kappe und Schraube unnötiger optischer SchnickSchnack   

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (23. August 2006)

Steuersatz, was'n das für Firlefanz? Ich baue meine Gabeln immer so ein, bischen Teflonband hilft gegen das klappern im Steuerrohr  

Grüße.


----------



## crazyeddie (23. August 2006)

bisher hab ich meinen steuersatz nur eingestellt, wenn ich vorbau oder gabel demontiert hatte. das mach ich auf der tour selten. 
ich hätte auch mit kralle ja keinen drehmomentschlüssel dabei, um den vorbau nach dem steuersatzeinstellen wieder ordnungsgemäß anzuziehen
ein gleitlager wäre im steuersatz unter umständen ne leichte alternative... hätte ich ne drehbank würde ich da mal was ausprobieren


----------



## nojumper (23. August 2006)

grübel...gibt's nicht auch am Biker selbst 'n paar Teile, die man nicht unbedingt zum strampeln braucht   Ab damit!!!


----------



## Mais (23. August 2006)

am arsch
ich bin grad so aggressiv
ich wollt grad eben losfahren mim radel zum laden und was passiert?
genau - sclaverand ventil im arsch, passt natürlich kein andrer schlauch auf die bohrung
jetz sitz ich zuhause und kann bis morgn warten weil ichs jetzt nichmehr schaffe.

und dann gleich noch nen neuen schlauch mitkaufen...
oder gleich tubeless reifen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (23. August 2006)

ventilloch aufbohren, das tut der felge nix.


----------



## Mais (23. August 2006)

ich weiß aber selbst das bringt mir nichtsmehr - die machen in ner halben stunde zu und bis ich damit fertig bin neuen schlauch drauf aufgepumpt und losgefahren bin ...
hab ich schon erwähnt das ich grad kotzen könnt?

ich bin grade am überlegen ob ich die dumme gabel nich einfach irgendwo bestell...


----------



## Mais (23. August 2006)

so, nun aber , MX Comp ETA 105 bestellt bei Bike-Discount Bestellt. Bezahle jetzt mit Versand 229â¬ und hab somit noch 1 Euro Ã¼brig mit dem ich mal so richtig fett party machen kann 

edit : sind doch nur 221â¬


----------



## Gurkenvieh (23. August 2006)

hm, also wenn ihr Richtung IGB fahren würdet und dort so gegen 18:45 vorbeikommen würdet, könnt ich mitfahrn ... aber wird wohl eher knapp ... naja, ma guggen ...
aber das Wetter soll ja morgen eh bescheiden werden ...


----------



## Mais (23. August 2006)

du bist aus IGB?
moi aussi...kennen wir uns vielleicht?


----------



## Gurkenvieh (23. August 2006)

ne, bin aus Spiesen aber das is ja praktisch direkt nebenan ... auch wenn ich eigentlich nie in IGB bin


----------



## Mais (23. August 2006)

kumpel von mir wohnt in spiesen..römerweg oder so ...


----------



## Gurkenvieh (23. August 2006)

römerweg? kein plan wo der is


----------



## Mais (23. August 2006)

ähm....könnt mir vielleicht einer von den werten herrschaften hier beim gabeleinbau behilflich sein...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (24. August 2006)

nojumper schrieb:
			
		

> grübel...gibt's nicht auch am Biker selbst 'n paar Teile, die man nicht unbedingt zum strampeln braucht   Ab damit!!!


Wenn Du jetzt daran denkst, woran ich gerade gedacht habe, dann muss ich Dir sagen, dass ich das unbedingt brauche um mein Gleichgewicht zu halten. Ähnlich wie bei den Katzen ...  

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Wiseman (24. August 2006)

Mais schrieb:
			
		

> so, nun aber , MX Comp ETA 105 bestellt bei Bike-Discount Bestellt. Bezahle jetzt mit Versand 229 und hab somit noch 1 Euro übrig mit dem ich mal so richtig fett party machen kann
> 
> edit : sind doch nur 221


Reicht für einen neuen Schlauch ... Duck und weg.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Mais (24. August 2006)

muss, muss reicht vielleicht sogar son neuer stift fürs ventil

denn nächsten monat kommen sowieso nobby nic tubeless her
und ne lx kurbel..
und n lx schaltwerk...
und lx schalt/bremsgriffe...
und clickies...
und wenns dann noch reicht ne hs33...

und zu weihnachten...aber das ist ne andere geschichte


----------



## Wiseman (24. August 2006)

Mais schrieb:
			
		

> muss, muss reicht vielleicht sogar son neuer stift fürs ventil
> 
> denn nächsten monat kommen sowieso nobby nic tubeless her
> und ne lx kurbel..
> ...


Von der HS33 würde ich abraten, da sind normale Cantilever Bremsen ausreichend. Die Avid Single Digit sind klasse und es gibt sie recht günstig beim Versand.
Man bedenke, dass Tubeless-Reifen auch Tubeless-Felgen oder -Laufräder mit sich ziehen oder man organisiert sich ein Umbau-Kit, wie es kürzlich in der Mountain-Bike gestanden hat...

Aber bis Weihnachten vergehen noch ein paar Kilometer ...

Grüße,
Wiseman, der auf Cantis schwört weil er sich noch keine Scheiben leisten kann, will oder wird


----------



## leeqwar (24. August 2006)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Die Avid Single Digit sind klasse und es gibt sie recht günstig beim Versand.



und gleich klebeband dazu kaufen. bin nur noch mäßig begeistert von den sd07.  
bei der hs33 würd ich mir erstmal die steifigkeit von rahmen und gabel anschauen, bevor ich mir die dran bauen würde.

hab übrigens den bock im auto liegen. aber die gefühlte temperatur und luftfeuchtigkeit scheint mir zzt eher unaugustisch. ich hoffe das wird besser bis heute abend.


----------



## Einheimischer (24. August 2006)

Hoffe auch noch auf Besserung  

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (24. August 2006)

hoffentlich meinst du kein ust-tubeless. schweineteuer und massig zu schwer. wenn tubeless, dann a la notubes. und ne hs 33? die ist schwerer als ne vernünftige scheibenbremsanlage. da tuts ne avid wirklich. über belags- und zugtuning kann man auch aus ner deore ausreichend bremsleistung kitzeln.


----------



## Mais (24. August 2006)

wieder zurück zum eigentlichen thema:

morgen kommt die neue gabel 
wäre erfreut wenn sich jemand opfern würde,mir beim einbau zur seite zu stehen...jemand der das schonmal gemacht hat


----------



## Einheimischer (24. August 2006)

Öhm das eigentliche Thema heisst Fahrtechniktraining nicht Fahrradtechniktraining  
Ich hab diese Woche leider keine Zeit, nächste Woche könnte ich dir helfen.

Grüße.


----------



## Kendooo (24. August 2006)

Und außerdem wirst du die HS 33 auch nur schwerlich an den LX Schalt-Bremsgriffen zum Laufen bekommen.


----------



## Wiseman (24. August 2006)

Frag Doch mal bei TotalNormal in IGB an, ob die Dir weiterhelfen.
Eine Gabel ausbauen ist ja nicht die Welt -> Vorbau abschrauben und die Cantis abschrauben, ok, das Vorderrad sollte auch ausgebaut werden. Dann mit beiden Gabeln zum Händler und lieb fragen ob er Gabelkralle und Gabelkonus schnell wechseln kann.

Grüße,
Wiseman

Edit: Wie es morgen bei mir ausschaut weis ich noch nicht, aber prinzipiell können wir es so machen, dass wir irgendwie in Kontakt bleiben ICQ/Telefon und dann mal schauen ob wir das hinkriegen.


----------



## Mais (24. August 2006)

jo dann mach ich das morgen so

bin am WE in Hannover und wollt das somit so schnell wie möglich erledigt haben.


----------



## Einheimischer (24. August 2006)

Hier regnet es übrigens gerade Kühe  







Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (24. August 2006)

überm gelösch ist


----------



## Einheimischer (24. August 2006)

Abwarten:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 

Grüße.


----------



## nojumper (24. August 2006)

ach Mädels, bis wir losfahren, bekommen wir höchstens 'n kurzen Schauer ab...wenn überhaupt  
Muss mich beeilen, die neue Gabel is grad mit der Post gekommen  und wie's aussieht, is der Umbau etwas mehr Arbeit als gewöhnlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wimpy (24. August 2006)

hoffentlich hält das wetter sonst wirds ungemütlich


----------



## Pandur (24. August 2006)

na, is nun fahren angesagt? bin gerade mit dem zimmer streichen fertig geworden...


----------



## wimpy (24. August 2006)

ich werd wohl nicht kommen es regnet bei mir schon wieder!! 

ich könnte brechen


----------



## nojumper (24. August 2006)

neue Gabel is drin, Steuersatzkonus abgeflext, Bremszug verlängert, Bremsen umgebaut, Sag grob eingestellt...isch haben fertig  
Im Moment regnets gerade, also stehen die Chancen gut, dass es, wenn ich in 10 Minuten losfahre, wieder blauen Himmel gibt  

Also: ich kooooooome!!


----------



## Mais (24. August 2006)

meine mühle is jetzt auch repariert...
neuer schlauch is drinne dann kanns ja die tage ans gabelmontieren gehen


ich glaub nächsten monat ist erstmal ein neuer LRS dran....meine jetzigen felgen sind sowas von schmal...da gehen keine fetten schlappen drauf ...


----------



## nojumper (24. August 2006)

@wimpy: Mensch...keinen Tropfen hats geregnet!! 
Danke nochmal an unsere beiden Guides Crazyeddie und Einheimischer!!


----------



## Einheimischer (24. August 2006)

Ich nix gemacht ausser Blödsinn  

Schöne Tour wars  

Grüße.


----------



## crazyeddie (24. August 2006)

war schön


----------



## wimpy (24. August 2006)

es sah halt nach sehr viel regen aus,
ich könnt mich ärgern das ich doch nicht losgefahren bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (24. August 2006)

ähm..ich merke gerade:
ich hab vergessen mir ne einschlagkralle zu besorgen...nunja....
da werd ich mir wohl ersatz besorgen müssen...oder so


----------



## Einheimischer (24. August 2006)

Gibts eigentlich eine Fete, wenn die Gabel kommt?  

Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (24. August 2006)

Mais schrieb:
			
		

> ähm..ich merke gerade:
> ich hab vergessen mir ne einschlagkralle zu besorgen...nunja....
> da werd ich mir wohl ersatz besorgen müssen...oder so


Die alte ausschlagen oder wie crazyeddie mit anderen Mitteln den Steuersatz vorspannen.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## crazyeddie (25. August 2006)

wenn du hilfe braucht, schick mir ne pm, dann geb ich dir meine adresse und du kommst mal vorbei.


----------



## Mais (25. August 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Gibts eigentlich eine Fete, wenn die Gabel kommt?
> 
> Grüße.




na klar doch
was sowas angeht bin ich wie'n 16 Jähriger
da kenn ich nichts
da wird sich gefreut bis..

alte leute übers haus segeln!

Status:  Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
  Status von:  25.08.06 00:30
  Vorgang:  Sie befindet sich auf dem Transport zur Zustellbasis.


----------



## Mais (25. August 2006)

Sooo!

Halt die neue gabel nun in der hand...wurd ja auch mal  zeit wurds mal :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (25. August 2006)

Mais schrieb:
			
		

> Sooo!
> 
> Halt die neue gabel nun in der hand...wurd ja auch mal  zeit wurds mal :-D


Was ist jetzt mit der Fete?


----------



## 007ike (25. August 2006)

Genau FETE!!!!!


----------



## Einheimischer (25. August 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Genau FETE!!!!!



Kommen dann auch die Marzocchi Bomber Girls?  






Grüße.


----------



## Mais (25. August 2006)

ich hab die fete jetzt allein gefeiert...

mit den bomber girls


----------



## Wiseman (25. August 2006)

Mais schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab die fete jetzt allein gefeiert...
> 
> mit den bomber girls


Wussten die denn, wie man eine Gabel einbaut? 
Aber was noch wichtiger ist, wer war dann heute bei mir   

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Einheimischer (25. August 2006)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Aber was noch wichtiger ist, wer war dann heute bei mir



Das waren die Golden Girls  






Grüße.


----------



## Wiseman (25. August 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:
			
		

> Das waren die Golden Girls
> 
> Grüße.


Sch**** Alkohol. Ich sollte damit aufhören, das verträgt sich nicht mit bewustseinserweiternden Drogen


----------



## Mais (25. August 2006)

Wiseman schrieb:
			
		

> Wussten die denn, wie man eine Gabel einbaut?
> 
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman



zumindest wussten sie ganz gut wie das mit dem schaft und dem schaftrohr funktioniert


----------



## Einheimischer (25. August 2006)

Alter, wenn die dir die Kralle einschlagen... aber lassen wir das  

Grüße.


----------



## Mais (25. August 2006)

boah neee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (26. August 2006)

so..gabel eingebaut
mein lieber alter...das ist ein unterschied wie tag und nacht. abgesehn davon dass das teil um einiges leichter ist als die alte
das feder und dämpfungsverhalten ist ja mal spitzzzenmäßig.


----------



## nojumper (31. August 2006)

<= mal das Thema nach oben schiebt. Nicht, dass einer vergisst, heute nachmittag zu kommen!?


----------



## Einheimischer (31. August 2006)

nojumper schrieb:
			
		

> <= mal das Thema nach oben schiebt. Nicht, dass einer vergisst, heute nachmittag zu kommen!?



Ich werde heute nicht kommen können. Meine Erkältung hat sich leider verschlimmert, so das die einzige Chance am Sonntag zu starten, für mich darin besteht, mich zu schonen und mich weiterhin mit Grippetee vollzupumpen 

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (31. August 2006)

ich komme wahrscheinlich nicht vor 17.30 aus dem büro.

crazyeddie ?


----------



## wimpy (31. August 2006)

ich werd wohl da sein.bin zwar auch ein wenig erkältet dann mach ich halt grog statt wasser in den rucksack


----------



## Oberaggi (31. August 2006)

Ah, ich merke schon wie sich die ersten ihre Ausreden für kommenden Sonntag zu Recht legen.  
Ich kann heute auch nicht, bin aber ganz gesund.


----------



## Einheimischer (31. August 2006)

Oberaggi schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, ich merke schon wie sich die ersten ihre Ausreden für kommenden Sonntag zu Recht legen.
> Ich kann heute auch nicht, bin aber ganz gesund.



Stimmt, ich hab eigentlich nur Versagensängste, die sind so stark, die lassen sogar meine Körpertemperatur beachtlich steigen  

Grüße.


----------



## nojumper (31. August 2006)

jajaaa...aber erst mal gute Besserung für Sonntag, will Dich doch nochmal von hinten sehen


----------



## Mais (31. August 2006)

ich bin wohl auch dabei mit nem kumpel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oberaggi (31. August 2006)

Ich überlege, ob ich vorher noch zum Friseur gehe. 
Vielleicht habe ich ja noch mal so ein Glück wie letzte Jahr und komme groß ins Fernsehen.  

War gestern am DB Trail und bin prompt am Anfang der Umfahrung mit dem Vorderrad weggerutscht. Langsam ist das derzeit wohl nicht fahrbar, ist halt ne Waldautobahn.


----------



## kaete (31. August 2006)

Bin heute auch wieder mit von der Partie.
Hoffe, dass wir uns ohne unsere Leit-Wölfe heute nicht im Wald verirren werden


----------



## nojumper (31. August 2006)

uiii, unser Klettermaxe ist zurück   (oder heißt's Klettermäxin? )
Keine Angst, wir sind ja bei Dir


----------



## crazyeddie (31. August 2006)

ich komme auf jeden fall. werd mich jetzt fertig machen, also bis nachher!


----------



## Mais (31. August 2006)

war klasse heute, hat richtig spaß gemacht obwohl ich mir den sattel an die cojones gehauen hab ...


----------



## Weltenbummlerin (4. September 2006)

Hallo Ihr HSSP fahrer!
Ich war vor ca. 6 Wochen schon einmal dabei, dann aber am Gardasee (zum biken, es war total genial), und dann in China (dort allerdings nicht zum biken sondern arbeiten). Jetzt wollte ich mal nachhören, ob Ihr Euch noch immer Donnerstags um 17 Uhr trefft? Dann würde ich am Donnerstag gerne nochmal mitfahren. Habe nämlich großen Bikedefizit aufgrund der langen Abwesenheit! 
Wäre dann hoffentlich mit einem neuen Bike dabei  schaue  mir heute eins an. 
 

Grüße Nicolà
PS: ZUm Termin im Wintersemester könnt ihr mich mal einplanen. Wenn ich in SB bin, dann fahr ich auf alle FÄlle mit (auch bei Schnee und Matsch! Zumindest würde ich das dann versuchen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (4. September 2006)

Hallo Weltenbummlerin, ja wir treffen uns noch Donnerstags um 17:00 Uhr. Allerdings hat sich der gute Limit83 leider verletzt und fällt für längere Zeit aus, das ganze ist also z.Zt. kein offizieller HSSP. Es ist aber eigentlich immer jemand da, der eine Tour führen und bei Bedarf ein paar Techniktips geben kann.
Wie und wann wir uns im Wintersemester treffen müssen wir dann mal sehen.
Also dann bis Donnerstag  

Grüße.


----------



## Weltenbummlerin (4. September 2006)

Cool, dann bis Donnerstag  
Und gute Besserung für Limit83, echt ******* so eine Verletzung....


----------



## nojumper (4. September 2006)

Wenn die Krämpfe von gestern wieder weg sind, bin ich auch wieder dabei 
Hat eigentlich jemand was von Lukas (Crazyeddie) gehört??? Hab ihn gestern im Ziel nicht mehr gesehen und in den Ergebnislisten auch nicht gefunden...nicht, dass ihm was passiert ist???


----------



## crazyeddie (4. September 2006)

kuck mal auf meine homepage... bei mir hängt es von der ersatzteilbeschaffung ab, ob ich am donnerstag wieder dabei bin.


----------



## nojumper (4. September 2006)

uiuiui...na, Haupsache, bei Dir ist noch alles dran und da, wo's hingehört  
Was mich langsam nachdenklich macht: Hab gestern auf den letzten 10 km noch 2 überholt, die eigentlich schneller unterwegs waren als ich... (logisch, sonst wären die ja nicht vor mir gewesen  ) Was soll ich sagen...beide hatten gebrochene Carbonsättel unterm A******  
Kauf Dir mal was anständiges, auch, wenn's 'n paar Geamm schwerer ist 

edit: Da fällt mir ein: Hab' noch 'nen Selle Italia Filante (ähnlich SLR) rumliegen mit 170 Gramm...würde der Dir bis zur Neuanschaffung weiterhelfen??


----------



## crazyeddie (4. September 2006)

äh... die carbon-halbschale von der sattelstütze (das ist das kleine teil, auf dem der sattel aufliegt) ist gebrochen. danke für das angebot, aber meinem alten gammel-flite geht es bestens. übrigens wars mir lieber das besagtes teil gebrochen ist und nicht die rippen, mit denen ich auf dem sattel aufgeschlagen bin. die schmerzen doch ein bisschen, mussste gestern abend echt aufpassen wie ich mich hinlege.


----------



## nojumper (4. September 2006)

die Rippen hab' ich doch auch gemeint!! Den Bomber im Sattel sitzend runterzubrettern, hätte ich Dich dann doch nicht zugetraut


----------



## Mais (4. September 2006)

ich werd wohl in zukunft nichtmehr können da ich jetzt immer erst um 17 uhr mit schulzeug in IGB fertig bin (nachhilfe) ..
verdammter mist verdammter


----------



## Pandur (5. September 2006)

Hmm, das Wetter ist ja mal wieder Weltklasse.
Diesen Donnerstag werde ich aber vorraussichtlich nach Koblenz fahren. Angenehmer Nebeneffekt: Ich werde die Zeit nutzen, den Canyon-Shop zu begutachten...


----------



## crazyeddie (5. September 2006)

canyon is auch nicht mehr das was es mal war...
aber on-topic: ich bin am donnerstag auch dabei, mit welcher sattelstütze sei mal noch dahingestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leutnant gustl (7. September 2006)

ich komme auch vorbeigeschneit


----------



## 007ike (7. September 2006)

wenn´s nicht schneit komme ich dann auch mal vorbei!


----------



## Weltenbummlerin (7. September 2006)

Und ich bin nach wie vor dabei, aber leider ohne neues bike  
Das Wunschbike war zu groß (trotz S Rahmen!) oder ich eben zu klein... Specialized Epic ist wohl eben nicht für kleinere Frauen gemacht...
Aber neues ist schon ausgesucht und bestellt, das müßte jetzt auch definitiv passen! Ein Specialized Stumpjumper  Ist aber leider noch nciht da...

Dann bis heute nachmittag, hoffe ihr fahrt mir nicht wieder alle davon  

Nicolà


----------



## 007ike (7. September 2006)

Wie ich hier deute, haben wir den selben Händler!!


----------



## nojumper (7. September 2006)

@Nicola: Jetzt tu mal nicht so, wer ist Dir denn 's letzte Mal weggefahren, von unseren Leithammeln mal abgesehen?


----------



## Weltenbummlerin (7. September 2006)

007ike schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich hier deute, haben wir den selben Händler!!


So so, also meiner hockt in Limbach, und Deiner?


----------



## Weltenbummlerin (7. September 2006)

Fährst Du auch ein Stumpjumper? Hab zumindest eins auf den Fotos gesehen.
Bist Du zufrieden? Habe sonst eigentlich nur gutes gehört, daher jetzt auch mein Entschluß dazu.


----------



## Weltenbummlerin (7. September 2006)

nojumper schrieb:
			
		

> @Nicola: Jetzt tu mal nicht so, wer ist Dir denn 's letzte Mal weggefahren, von unseren Leithammeln mal abgesehen?


Ja, natürlich habt ihr alle immer schön gewartet  aber ich kam an den Bergen ganz schön ins Pusten! Aber das gehört ja dazu. Mal sehen wies heute mit der Puste so klappt


----------



## 007ike (7. September 2006)

Weltenbummlerin schrieb:
			
		

> So so, also meiner hockt in Limbach, und Deiner?


Genau! Das wäre also geklärt! 
Beim Stumpjumper machst du nix falsch. Ein völlig problemloses bike für alle Gelegenheiten. 
Wenn´s dich interessiert erzähle ich dir heute mittag davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltenbummlerin (7. September 2006)

Unbedingt, denn das steigert die Vorfreude aufs neue Bike


----------



## crazyeddie (7. September 2006)

so, bin mit neuer gebrauchter extralite-stütze am start


----------



## PirateSB (7. September 2006)

komme heute auch mal mit - mein laufrad ist wieder genesen


----------



## Einheimischer (7. September 2006)

PirateSB schrieb:
			
		

> komme heute auch mal mit - mein laufrad ist wieder genesen



Das blaue war doch sooooo nett  Bin heut auch dabei  

Grüße.


----------



## kaete (7. September 2006)

Bin heut auch wieder dabei. 

Bis gleich


----------



## crazyeddie (7. September 2006)

heute mal nicht auf die schnauze gepackt, weil mein rad zu leicht war, sondern weil ich zu leicht war  der bauch muss im winter weg, meine seitenwindanfälligkeit is einfach zu groß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (7. September 2006)

Hättest du was gesagt, dann hätt ich mich da an die Seite gestellt und schon ist Windstille 
Im Ernst, lass die Hand lieber mal nachsehen und gute Besserung!

Grüße.


----------



## nojumper (8. September 2006)

's nächste Mal nehmen wir 'ne Videokamera mit und drehen die Neufassung von "vom Winde verweht"  
Wer hätte gedacht, dass Leichtbau an Bike und Fahrer solche Folgen haben kann? 
Jedenfalls gute und schnelle Besserung und danke an alle versammelten Guides


----------



## Weltenbummlerin (8. September 2006)

Hoffe die Hand ist bald wieder in Ordnung, und die Schürfwunden auch!
Und großen Dank nochmal an alle die immer schön am Berg gewartet haben  oder hinter mit her gegurkt sind, mit der Puste hats diesmal nämlich nicht wirklich gut hingehauen...
aber Morgen wird der neue Stumpie abgeholt und dann klappts hoffentlich ein wenig besser mit der Puste am Berg  
Werde Euch von meinem ersten Fahrerlebnis berichten!


----------



## wimpy (13. September 2006)

so ich bin auch wieder im lande. 
wie sieht es mit morgen aus?


----------



## crazyeddie (13. September 2006)

ich bin irgendwie dabei, vorausgesetzt, es regnet nicht.


----------



## Weltenbummlerin (13. September 2006)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin morgen in Frankfurt und denke das ich nicht rechtzeitig wieder da bin um mitzufahren.   Werde wohl später noch eine kleine Abschiedsrunde mit dem neuen Stumpie - es fährt sich übrigens wie auf Wolken   aber leider noch nciht wie von alleine die Berge hoch   - durch den Wald drehen. Also vielleicht fährt man sich noch zufällig über den Weg! Den ein und anderen von Euch hab ich ja bereits am Wochenende hier und da getroffen  
Ansonsten mache ich mich mal wieder auf den Weg in die weite Welt  , und bin daher leider auch die nächsten Wochen nicht dabei. Aber wenn ich wieder in Deutschland bin, fahren Stumpie und ich auf alle Fälle sehr gerne wieder bei Euch mit! Puste hin oder her. Bis dahin wünsch ich Euch noch super gutes Fahrrad fahr wetter! 
Grüße Nicolà


----------



## nojumper (14. September 2006)

Weltenbummlerin schrieb:
			
		

> Den ein und anderen von Euch hab ich ja bereits am Wochenende hier und da getroffen


tsts...von wem redest Du da bloß?  
Vielleicht schaffst Du's ja morgen doch noch , auf alle Fälle viel Spaß mit dem neuen Spielzeug!!
ach ja...wenn morgen meine Nase nicht schneller läuft als ich radeln kann, dann komme ich natürlich


----------



## Einheimischer (14. September 2006)

Ich weiss noch nicht genau, ob ich es heut schaffe. Versuche aber zu kommen.

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (14. September 2006)

rad ist im auto. werde da sein.


----------



## Mais (18. September 2006)

von euch hat nicht zufällig noch nen 10mm spacer (für untern vorbau der neue is zu niedrig -.-) abzugeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (18. September 2006)

Mais schrieb:


> von euch hat nicht zufällig noch nen 10mm spacer (für untern vorbau der neue is zu niedrig -.-) abzugeben?



Hab ich da (2x5mm 1 1/8"). Wenn du sie dir abholen willst > PM, dann bekommst du meine Adresse.

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (18. September 2006)

Könnte man am Donnerstag mal sowas Üben?

http://www.myvideo.de/watch/74726


----------



## Einheimischer (18. September 2006)

Erst wenn ihr das: http://www.myvideo.de/watch/66592 draufhabt  

Grüße.


----------



## PirateSB (18. September 2006)

oder so was - ist aber eher was für echte "cracks" 

(lautsprecher an): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBv04DpLmwk


----------



## leeqwar (18. September 2006)

es heisst einsteigertour und da fängt man erstmal klein an:
http://www.bendecho.de/videos/410.html


----------



## Wiseman (19. September 2006)

leeqwar schrieb:


> es heisst einsteigertour und da fängt man erstmal klein an:
> http://www.bendecho.de/videos/410.html


Früh übt sich, wer ein DDD-ler werden will   

Nix für ungut, war nur Spass.

 Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## crazyeddie (19. September 2006)

wimpy schrieb:


> Könnte man am Donnerstag mal sowas Üben?
> 
> http://www.myvideo.de/watch/74726



sowas ähnliches hab ich vor zwei wochen vorgemacht  
wärst du dagewesen...


----------



## wimpy (19. September 2006)

Oder sowas könnte mal jemand vormachen http://www.myvideo.de/watch/107230


----------



## nojumper (21. September 2006)

öhm...kommt herute jemand??   Sieht ja nicht sooo sehr nach Regen aus  

@Wimpy: Deine erste Anfrage verstehe ich nicht, den Salto vorwärts hab' ich doch von Dir schon in Perfektion gesehen...sogar in Zeitlupe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (21. September 2006)

nojumper schrieb:


> öhm...kommt herute jemand??   Sieht ja nicht sooo sehr nach Regen aus
> 
> @Wimpy: Deine erste Anfrage verstehe ich nicht, den Salto vorwärts hab' ich doch von Dir schon in Perfektion gesehen...sogar in Zeitlupe



Du hier, ich dachte du bist surfen  Ich werde nachher mal vorbeischauen.

Grüße.


----------



## crazyeddie (21. September 2006)

ich bin nicht dabei, hab um sechs noch nachhilfe. sorry dass ich letzte woche nicht mehr abgesagt hab, aber da ist mir was dazwischengekommen.


----------



## Pandur (21. September 2006)

ich werde auch mal vorbeischauen. 
Wie lange gehen eigentlich mittlerweile die Touren? Wird ja schon etwas früher dunkel


----------



## leeqwar (21. September 2006)

rad ist im auto. werde da sein.

@pandur: letztes mal waren wir gegen 20 uhr wieder an der uni. sind aber auch ein lockeres tempo gefahren.


----------



## wimpy (21. September 2006)

ich bin auch da

@nojumper die zeitlupe war nur zur vohrführung,normalerweise mach ich das schneller


----------



## Einheimischer (24. September 2006)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Weltenbummlerin (27. September 2006)

Hey, ich wünsch Euch morgen viel spaß beim biken! Hier bei mir gibts geniale trails ohne ende, aber leider keine Mountainbikes weit und breit, sondern nur Wasserbüffel ;-) wenn's interessiert: fotos.web.de/n.reade/Vietnam_2006

Biken fehlt, verfolgt mich schon nachts im traum ;-) aber eher Alptraummäßig: ich komme wieder heim, und nur der Rahmen des Stumpies ist noch da, alle anderen Teile abmontiert und bei Ebay verkauft! Hoffe mal das war keine Vorsehung oder so.... 
Euch noch viel spaß auf den Trails ....
Grüße aus der weiten Welt, Nicolà


----------



## Einheimischer (27. September 2006)

Ich würde gerne mal den Ho Chi Minh Trail fahren  

Schöne Bilder  Dein Stumpi ist noch da - 14 Gebote z.Zt. 785 Euro  

Grüße.


----------



## nojumper (27. September 2006)

da schließe ich mich den gehässigen Urlaubsgrüßen mal an, leider ohne Bilder aber dafür vom (warmen) Wasser aus 
Hoffe, wir sehen uns dieses Jahr nochmal, ab 19.10 bin ich wieder startklar


----------



## Einheimischer (27. September 2006)

Du surfst beim surfen  Macht uns nur die Nase lang  

Viel Spass weiterhin!!!

Grüße.


----------



## Mais (27. September 2006)

jaha
endlich fahrrad fertig montiert
jetz nurnoch gabel anstellen und alles gut!


----------



## leutnant gustl (27. September 2006)

Kommt morgen einer vorbei?


----------



## leeqwar (27. September 2006)

unschlüssig. bin immer noch nicht sicher, ob und wo ich am samstag starten soll.


----------



## wimpy (27. September 2006)

ich bin morgen leider nicht da. 
habe endlich eine räumlichkeit für mein tonstudio/proberaum gefunden und muss noch renovieren.
@einheimischer wenn du msl einen song einsingen willst ich bin bald soweit dein gesangliches talent hast du uns schon öfters bewiesen.


----------



## Einheimischer (27. September 2006)

Mir gehts ähnlich wie leeqwar  

@wimpy: Hossa  

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (28. September 2006)

rad liegt im auto. ich will aber maximal 1,5 stunden fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (28. September 2006)

Ich bin noch am überlegen, werde aber höchtwahrscheinlich nicht kommen. Fieber ist zwar weg, hab aber leider immer noch starke Kopfschmerzen und geschwollene Lymphknoten...Start in WND ist also auch eher unwahrscheinlich 

Grüße.


----------



## 007ike (28. September 2006)

Einheimischer schrieb:


> Ich bin noch am überlegen, werde aber höchtwahrscheinlich nicht kommen. Fieber ist zwar weg, hab aber leider immer noch starke Kopfschmerzen und geschwollene Lymphknoten...Start in WND ist also auch eher unwahrscheinlich
> 
> Grüße.



 

Was sind das für Schmerzmittel, die will ich auch!


----------



## Einheimischer (28. September 2006)

Grüße.


----------



## leeqwar (28. September 2006)

dann mal umgekehrt gefragt: kommt überhaupt jemand ?


----------



## crazyeddie (28. September 2006)

vielleicht kann ich mich aufraffen, wenn dann fahr ich aber auch maximal 1,5 h, am liebsten flach oder nur bergab


----------



## kaete (28. September 2006)

Bin zwar wieder aus  zurück, kann heute aber trotzdem nicht dabei sein .... private Termine, ihr wisst ja wie das ist  

Viele Grüße, 

Kaete


----------



## Einheimischer (28. September 2006)

kaete schrieb:


> Bin zwar wieder aus Anhang anzeigen 117716 zurück, kann heute aber trotzdem nicht dabei sein .... private Termine, ihr wisst ja wie das ist
> 
> Viele Grüße,
> 
> Kaete



Schon klar, das Rohmaterial muss ja auch noch geschnitten werden  
Willkommen zurück  

Grüße.


----------



## crazyeddie (28. September 2006)

es war ja tatsächlich keiner da - oder waren die, die da waren um fünf nach fünf schon weg? naja macht ja nix, vielleicht sieht man sich nächste woche.


----------



## Einheimischer (29. September 2006)

Ich werde die nächsten 2-3 Wochen nicht da sein, mache PAUSE 

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaete (5. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Uni-Treff-Leute, 

kommte von Euch heute jemand?
Ich wäre heute mal wieder dabei. 

Grüße, 

Kaete


----------



## crazyeddie (5. Oktober 2006)

wenn das wetter so is wie jetzt im moment, dann komme ich. nass werden muss aber im moment nicht sein. ich will aber nur n bisschen rollen, evtl. verknüpft mit ein bisschen fahrtechnik.


----------



## swift daddy (5. Oktober 2006)

*handheb* ... schätze ma ich werd´nach knapp 4-monatiger Mtb-Abstinenz ma die Gelegenheit beim Schopf ergreifen   um wieviel Uhr is das nochma?


----------



## crazyeddie (5. Oktober 2006)

um 17 uhr an den beachvolleyball-feldern an der uni.


----------



## swift daddy (5. Oktober 2006)

ok thx ... ich komme dann einfach ma vorbei in der Hoffnung dass ihr mich net gnadenlos abhängt   

also bis später


----------



## leeqwar (5. Oktober 2006)

schaffe das zeitlich heute nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (5. Oktober 2006)

mir is ehrlich gesagt zu kalt..hab nur n dünnes trikot


----------



## crazyeddie (5. Oktober 2006)

dann zieh n alten pullover drüber. entgegen der darstellungen der bike-magazine sollen manche menschen sowas mit viel glück sogar unverletzt überlebt haben


----------



## Mais (5. Oktober 2006)

ach,echt? 
beweise!


----------



## 007ike (5. Oktober 2006)

Mais schrieb:


> ach,echt?
> beweise!



selbstversuch


----------



## Mais (5. Oktober 2006)

zu riskant....
naja ich überlege...hab aber nichtmehr viel zeit zum überlegen..
naja wenn ich da bin,bin ich da , wenn nich dann nich


----------



## crazyeddie (5. Oktober 2006)

also hier fängts grade an zu regnen. das könnte also vielleicht grade hinhauen, wenns nur ein schauer wird.


----------



## Mais (5. Oktober 2006)

bin heute definitiv nicht dabei aber wenns wetter passt dann nächste woche malwieder..komm leider viel zu selten mal zum biken immer n haufen mist um die ohren


----------



## 007ike (5. Oktober 2006)

Mais schrieb:


> bin heute definitiv nicht dabei aber wenns wetter passt dann nächste woche malwieder..komm leider viel zu selten mal zum biken immer n haufen mist um die ohren



komm erzähl noch ein bischen mehr davon!


----------



## Mais (5. Oktober 2006)

lass mir noch was einfallen


----------



## crazyeddie (5. Oktober 2006)

also im moment regnet es als würde es nie mehr aufhören. wenns um zehn vor in dudweiler noch regnet, komme ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (5. Oktober 2006)

also hier regnets auch gerade elefanten..wenn ich gefahren wäre würd ich jetzt irgendwo voll im regen stehen 

im übrigen : 007ike
ich nehms dir nich übel das du "skeptisch" bist aber ich hab nen sehr ungeregelten tagesablauf weil n 7 monate altes kind zuhause sitzen (neffe) und ich da immer damit rechnen muss,das der onkel mal zum aufpassen rangezogen wird von der oma  von daher kann ich kaum zuverlässige angaben geben ob nun was klappt oder so..

ausserdem ist mir langweilig und ich muss hier mal schreiben


----------



## 007ike (5. Oktober 2006)

Mais schrieb:


> .....................
> 
> ausserdem ist mir langweilig und ich muss hier mal schreiben



ehrlich


----------



## swift daddy (5. Oktober 2006)

soa bin ich halt allein ne Runde gefahren ... kenn´mich dort zwar net sonderlich gut aus un hab´ nur noch Pudding in den Beinen, aber ´s hat trotzdem ma wieder Spaß gemacht aufm Mtb zu sitzen  

... es hat übrigens fast garnet geregnet


----------



## Wiseman (6. Oktober 2006)

Mais schrieb:


> ..."skeptisch" bist aber ich hab nen sehr ungeregelten tagesablauf weil n 7 monate altes kind zuhause sitzen...


*sigh* erzähl mir was neues  aber trotzdem gilt immer noch die alte Regel:
*"Keine Zeit - gibt es nicht, nur andere Prioritäten"*
Mittlerweile ist unser Anhänger für die Kleine da und wir haben auch schon ein paar Ausfahrten gemacht, jetzt warte ich nur noch, bis sie gross genug ist, dass ihr die Trails nix mehr ausmachen - HSSP ich (wir) komme(n).

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Yidaki (6. Oktober 2006)

Als es so abgepisst hat (16:30), bin ich gerade vom Stiefel runtergekommen, geile Abfahrt. Hab mich 2 Minuten in Rentrisch untergestellt und bin dann zum Tower hochgefahren - schließlich ist die Sonne rausgekommen, der Regen ist in plätschernden Bächlein die Wege runter gelaufen und kein Radfahrer war weit und breit zu sehen. Es war herrlich!  

Ich denke, Ihr seid MTBler - und dann bei Regen und 10 Grad kneifen?!


----------



## 007ike (6. Oktober 2006)

Yidaki schrieb:


> Als es so abgepisst hat (16:30), bin ich gerade vom Stiefel runtergekommen, geile Abfahrt. Hab mich 2 Minuten in Rentrisch untergestellt und bin dann zum Tower hochgefahren - schließlich ist die Sonne rausgekommen, der Regen ist in plätschernden Bächlein die Wege runter gelaufen und kein Radfahrer war weit und breit zu sehen. Es war herrlich!
> 
> Ich denke, Ihr seid MTBler - und dann bei Regen und 10 Grad kneifen?!


----------



## Yidaki (6. Oktober 2006)

Hab doch nur gescherzt. War etwas großmäulig, gelle?  Sorry.


----------



## 007ike (6. Oktober 2006)

Yidaki schrieb:


> Hab doch nur gescherzt. War etwas großmäulig, gelle?  Sorry.



 hat doch jeder seine Gründe wieso weshalb warum


----------



## Weltenbummlerin (7. Oktober 2006)

Hey, bin mal wieder kurz im Lande, und werde heute so gegen fünf eine Runde im Saarbrücker Wald drehen, so quasi zum Test obs nach 3 WOchen Abszinenz noch klappt 
Wenn einer von Euch lust hat mitzukommen, dann könnt ihr Euch melden...
Würde mich freuen.
Ansosnten gehts alleine über Stock und Stein.
Grüße Nicolà


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nojumper (7. Oktober 2006)

Boah, was"n hier los?  

Kaum is man mal "n paar Tage weg, haeufen siech hier Absagen und seltsame Aussagen  
Na wehe, wenn ich wieder da bin...... 

....sch...aegueptische Tastatur...wo sind hier die Umlaute etc...


----------



## crazyeddie (12. Oktober 2006)

wer kommt heute? ich bin dabei!


----------



## leeqwar (12. Oktober 2006)

hab mich leider von den schlechten wetterprognosen beeinflussen lassen und hab kein rad dabei. schade, wetter sieht stabil aus...


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Oktober 2006)

Bin immer noch am pausieren, werde aber am Samstag den Saisonabschlussmarathon Wasgau dazu nutzen, mein Training wieder aufzunehmen  

Grüße.


----------



## Limit83 (12. Oktober 2006)

@Eh: Sehr gute Idee zum Einsteigen! Aber wie kommts, dass du in Lemberg startest???
Ich hab letzten Freitag leider einen Rückschlag in Heilungsprozess hinnehmen müsse. Wohl einen Tick zuviel auf der Beinpresse trainiert und schon war 2 Tage später das Knie dick und musst punktiert werden. Jetzt bin ich gute 2-3 Wochen wieder zurückgeworfen worden, denn eigentlich hätte ich diese Woche mit den ersten Bikeeinheiten anfangen dürfen. Jetzt dauerts wohl noch 1-2 Wochen, bis sich das Knie von der Schwellung erholt hat. Kapselrückbilung, etc. Aber wie meine Oma schon immer sagte: "Wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen!" 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Einheimischer (12. Oktober 2006)

@Limit: weiss auch nicht, irgendwie ist mir danach und dann noch die Überredungskünste von 007ike... 
Dir mal weiterhin gute Besserung, lass das mal schön langsam angehen. Ich weiss ist leichter gesagt als getan, aber hör mal auf deine Oma 

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (12. Oktober 2006)

keiner kommt mit? na dann bleib ich auch zuhaus.


----------



## Wiseman (13. Oktober 2006)

Limit83 schrieb:


> @Eh: Sehr gute Idee zum Einsteigen! Aber wie kommts, dass du in Lemberg startest???
> Ich hab letzten Freitag leider einen Rückschlag in Heilungsprozess hinnehmen müsse. Wohl einen Tick zuviel auf der Beinpresse trainiert und schon war 2 Tage später das Knie dick und musst punktiert werden. Jetzt bin ich gute 2-3 Wochen wieder zurückgeworfen worden, denn eigentlich hätte ich diese Woche mit den ersten Bikeeinheiten anfangen dürfen. Jetzt dauerts wohl noch 1-2 Wochen, bis sich das Knie von der Schwellung erholt hat. Kapselrückbilung, etc. Aber wie meine Oma schon immer sagte: "Wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen!"
> Gruß Limit!


Habe ich heute im "Marienhof" gehört: "Wer sich verletzt, ist nicht stark genug für seinen Traum" oder so ähnlich.  
Spass beiseite, ich wünsche Dir die besten Genesungswünsche, damit Du bald wieder fit bist und wenn Du mit den Radeinheiten anfängst pass auf Dich auf, damit Du nicht wieder so einen Rückschlag hinnehmen musst.

@EH: So wie es ausschaut, starten Oberaggi und ich auch in Lemberg, werde es im Wasgau mit Moose-Thread mal posten und schauen wer noch mitkommt.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## Pandur (16. Oktober 2006)

Mal eine andere Frage:
Enden die Touren jetzt immer im dunkeln?
Termin fuer Start ist ja noch Donnerstags 17 Uhr, gelle? Gibt es fuer den Winter schon einen Ausweichtermin?


----------



## Limit83 (16. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Der offizielle Termin ist Donnerstag 16.30 Uhr. Das Programm beginnt nächste Woche und ich denke bis Mitte November auch noch i.O. Sollte ab dann weiteres Interesse bestehen, bei Eis und Kälte zu fahren, suchen wir gemeinsam einen Ausweichtermin.
Gruß Limit!


----------



## wimpy (19. Oktober 2006)

ich kann heute leider nicht muss mal wieder arbeiten 

aber ich hoffe das es nächste woche mal wieder klappt.


----------



## nojumper (19. Oktober 2006)

hmmm...nach 3 Wochen Abstinenz muss ich wohl kommen , falls ich nicht der einzige bin


----------



## Pandur (19. Oktober 2006)

nojumper schrieb:


> hmmm...nach 3 Wochen Abstinenz muss ich wohl kommen , falls ich nicht der einzige bin



nö, wirst nicht der einzige sein. bis 16:30 dann


----------



## nojumper (19. Oktober 2006)

super  , und die Sonne kommt auch schon durch


----------



## Mais (19. Oktober 2006)

nächste woche mittwoch bin ich aus paris zurück
wenn donnerstag das wetter stimmt bin ich auch dabei..
nojumper kann aber bezeugen dass ich zumindest noch weiß, wie ein fahrrad fortzubewegen ist


----------



## Mais (24. Oktober 2006)

so, wieder zurück aus paris..

ich hab grade mal einen(!!!) bikeshop gefunden und der war schlecht sortiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (24. Oktober 2006)

Es heisst ja auch: "Paris, Stadt der Liebe" und nicht: "Paris, Stadt der Bikeparts"!  

Grüße.


----------



## Mais (24. Oktober 2006)

ich fand weder liebe
noch bikeparts

die "liebe" sitzt in eppelborn und recht sich drüber auf, dass ich ihr nicht alle paar minuten ne sms schicken kann 

ausserdem...
die liebe zum bike ist doch eine allseits bekannte form der gefühlsverirrung und somit wäre paris als stadt der liebe eben DOCH - stadt der bikeparts, da sie das erfahrungsgemäß aber nicht ist, ist sie auch nicht die stadt der liebe
sondern einfach nur eine große ansammlung von franzosen und alten häusern.

aber back to topic:
ist am donnerstag was?


----------



## Limit83 (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!
Also ich habs auf jeden Fall vor, um 16.30 Uhr an der Uni zu sein. Allerdings nicht länger als ca. 1h - 1,5h zu fahren. Ich denke mal, dass das für den Einstieg auch reicht, oder?
Gruß Limit!


----------



## Mais (24. Oktober 2006)

Klingt gut; dürfte dann ja noch Hell sein und ich bräuchte entsprechend keine lampe...


----------



## PirateSB (25. Oktober 2006)

hätte auch mal wieder lust, muss aber leider um die uhrzeit noch arbeiten, hach ja.... 

@limit: du kannst schon wieder fahren???????????? ging ja (relativ) flott  
dachte schon, vor 2007 wird das nix mehr...


----------



## Limit83 (25. Oktober 2006)

Naja, als fahren würd ich das mal noch nicht bezeichnen, ich bewege mich mit dem Rad fort... Aber viel mit Mountainbiken hat das noch nicht zu tun!


----------



## nojumper (25. Oktober 2006)

jajaaa...und morgen scheuchste uns wieder die Berge hoch  
Schön, dass Du wieder da bist


----------



## wimpy (25. Oktober 2006)

zum glück bleib ich davon morgen verschont. 

ich darf arbeiten gehen!!!!


----------



## Oberaggi (26. Oktober 2006)

Das Wetter ist ja gar nicht so schlecht heute. 
Da komme ich dann auch noch mal vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Einheimischer (26. Oktober 2006)

Ich muss/darf heute auf'm Heimtrainer strampeln, kann also nicht kommen.

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (26. Oktober 2006)

so ein geiles wetter und ich muss arbeiten 
ich könnte   wünsche aber allen anderen viel spass


----------



## Pandur (26. Oktober 2006)

dafür komme ich. Nachdem ich gerade eben noch schnell mein Fahrrad vom Platten erlöst habe...

Muss aber vorher noch schnell zur KFZ-Werkstatt


----------



## Mais (26. Oktober 2006)

mist..habs nich geschafft hab grade als ich hätte losmüssen noch in nem schlammloch bei niederwürzbach gesteckt.


----------



## Limit83 (27. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Also gestern hats richtig Spaß gemacht mal wieder auf dem Radel zu sitzen. Natürlich hab ich die 2,5 Monate Abstinenz gemerkt und war noch etwa unsicher und lahm, aber jeder Anfang ich schwer! 
Gruß Limit!


----------



## nojumper (27. Oktober 2006)

so unsicher und lahm wäre ich auch gerne mal  
Das wird bestimmt schneller wieder, als man denkt und so manchem lieb ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wimpy (2. November 2006)

heute 16:30?


----------



## nojumper (2. November 2006)

heute 16:30!! ...und bring' Licht mit!


----------



## Weltenbummlerin (2. November 2006)

Hallo Ihr alle,
meine langen Reisen haben mich nun ENDLICH!!! wieder für länger nach Hause geführt, aber leider hat meine Kondition schrecklich gelitten, ich gleiche auf dem Bike eher jemandem der gleich vor lauter Hyperventilation vom Rad fällt.  So ein scheiß! 
Daher werde ich mich erst mal wieder meiner nicht mehr vorhandenen Kondition widmen und mich wieder täglich hier hoch an die UNi quälen und ein paar Trails und Kilometer fahren bevor ich wieder bei Euch einsteige in den kommenden Wochen.  Hoffentlich liegt bis dahin noch kein Schnee  .
Hey, fahrt Ihr jetzt alle mit Helmlampe? Oder reicht ein normales gutes Licht?
Grüße Nicola


----------



## wimpy (2. November 2006)

nojumper schrieb:


> heute 16:30!! ...und bring' Licht mit!



klar die akkus sind schon am laden


----------



## nojumper (2. November 2006)

@ wimpy: Mist, ich wusste, dass ich heute morgen was vergessen habe  
@Nicola: Keine faulen Aureden, bin auch nicht fit und komme, wird Lichbedingt heute wohl eh' nur 'ne kurze Tour...und normales Licht sollte ausreichen, wenn nicht, leuchten wir Dir schon heim


----------



## wimpy (2. November 2006)

@Weltenbummlerin ich denke normales licht dürfte reichen, ich werde zwar noch zusätzlich meine helmlampe mitnehmen weil ich im dunkeln immer sehr unbeholfen bin


----------



## Weltenbummlerin (2. November 2006)

nojumper schrieb:


> @Nicola: Keine faulen Aureden


Ich weiß ich weiß, aber wenn Du mich die letzten Tage auf dem Rad erlebt hättest, dann würdest Du verstehen das es sich nicht nur um nicht fit handelt, sonder um total unfit kurz vorm Kollaps  Hab am Sonntag und Dienstag ne Runde im Wald gedreht (bin also dabei an der Kondition zu arbeiten!!!), nach 10 Km und gerade man 75hm aber schon sowas von Schlapp gemacht, das darf man hier eigentlich garnicht erzählen. 

Außerdem, Licht und lange Hose ist noch so ein kleines Problemchen um das ich mich noch kümmern muß. Daher ist bei mir erst wieder Sonntag vormittag ein kleines tourchen geplant, also wer lußt hat, sich mein Luftschnaufundprust Ehlend auf dem Rad anzusehen und ne runde mitzuprusten, soll sich melden.  

@ wimpy: Bin am Sonntag glaube ich im Hassler Wald an Dir vorbei gefahren mit zwei Freunden im Schlepptau 

Euch aber viel spaß, werd hier an der Uni in meinem Büro hocken und wehmütig an Euch denken


----------



## wimpy (2. November 2006)

@ wimpy: Bin am Sonntag glaube ich im Hassler Wald an Dir vorbei gefahren mit zwei Freunden im Schlepptau

das kann sein hattet ihr so einen fahrradanhänger dabei?

ich bin zwar auch nicht so fit aber heute ist ein guter tag zum biken


----------



## Weltenbummlerin (2. November 2006)

Juppp, das waren wir! Du warst so schnell unterwegs und hattest Musik im Ohr, sonst hätte ich Dir noch hinterher gerufen.


----------



## Weltenbummlerin (2. November 2006)

Werd mir heute abend dann mal ein anständiges Licht besorgen, im Moment fahre ich quasi Blind....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wimpy (2. November 2006)

für ne tour am sonntag wär ich zu haben(ohne mp3 player).


----------



## Weltenbummlerin (2. November 2006)

Super, dann laß uns das machen! Wäre 11 Uhr ok?Treffpunkt hier an der Uni oder woanders?


----------



## wimpy (2. November 2006)

ja 11 uhr uni,wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## wimpy (2. November 2006)

boah sau kalt ist es jetzt. 

nochmal vielen dank für die pannenhilfe  ich habe momentan die serie.


----------



## Mais (2. November 2006)

hey wimpy;
hab dich auch gesehn vorhin als du auf dem heimweg warst hab in nem blauen ford galaxy praktisch neben dir gesessen als du an der ampel gestanden hast 

ist mist..ich wollte auch mit hab aber null licht am rad und da es so früh dunkel wird...
und leider auch kein geld für ne lampe die einigermaßen was macht so das ich was sehe
von daher mal warten und suchen ob ich was finde was ich mir leisten kann

aber sonntag 11 uhr klingt ganz nett; wobei 14 uhr ja in St.Ingbert im Betzental noch paar leute losfahren (siehe thread bisschen weiter unten)


----------



## Weltenbummlerin (2. November 2006)

14 Uhr St.Ingbert schaffe ich nicht im Moment, da ich die nächsten paar Wochen Sonntags um 16 Uhr im Zug richtung München sitzen muss 
(Always on the run sag ich dazu nur, mein Nickname macht sich zur Zeit alle ehre  )


----------



## Mais (2. November 2006)

na dann schau ich mal ob ich sonntag um 11 an die uni komme 
dann sind wir schon zu 3.? wenn ich das richtig sehe


----------



## Weltenbummlerin (4. November 2006)

Ich werd dann da sein!


----------



## wimpy (4. November 2006)

ich auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mais (5. November 2006)

ich nicht 
wie ihr schon gemerkt habt;
ist leider etwas dazwischen gekommen - die freundin die noch im bett liecht


----------



## wimpy (5. November 2006)

na sowas blödes


----------



## Mais (5. November 2006)

nochmehr nerft mich aber das ich um 2 am betzental auf agent_smith und so gewartet hab und keiner gekommen ist
jetzt bin ich brutal unausgelastet


----------



## wimpy (5. November 2006)

Mais schrieb:


> nochmehr nerft mich aber das ich um 2 am betzental auf agent_smith und so gewartet hab und keiner gekommen ist
> jetzt bin ich brutal unausgelastet



dann geh doch zu deiner freundin


----------



## Einheimischer (5. November 2006)

wimpy schrieb:


> dann geh doch zu deiner freundin



Dann kommt ja wieder keiner  

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (5. November 2006)

genau!!!!  oder zu früh    

ich mach mich nass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (7. November 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Am Donnerstag gehts offiziell um 15.30 Uhr los. Wobei ich noch nicht weiß, ob ich kommen kann... Freilauf futsch... und das mit kaputtem Bein! 
Gruß


----------



## Mais (7. November 2006)

15:30?

wie soll ichn ditte schaffen, wenn ich bis 14:30 in der scuhle bin?


----------



## nojumper (7. November 2006)

hmmm...vielleicht das Mittagsschläfchen auslassen...das große Blatt reparieren.....oder wie der Saarländer sagt: Nit schwätze...mache!!!


----------



## wimpy (7. November 2006)

Mais schrieb:


> 15:30?
> 
> wie soll ichn ditte schaffen, wenn ich bis 14:30 in der scuhle bin?



sowas blödes auch 

dann wird auch hoffentlich kein so hohes tempo gefahren


----------



## Pandur (8. November 2006)

wimpy schrieb:


> sowas blödes auch
> 
> dann wird auch hoffentlich kein so hohes tempo gefahren



Doch, doppelt so schnell wie sonst. Wird ja auch immer früher dunkel


----------



## wimpy (8. November 2006)

Pandur schrieb:


> Doch, doppelt so schnell wie sonst. Wird ja auch immer früher dunkel



Wir könnten auch Rückwärtsfahren..........


----------



## Oberaggi (8. November 2006)

wimpy schrieb:


> Wir könnten auch Rückwärtsfahren..........



Geht nicht. Wenn ihr 15:30h beginnt könnt ihr nur eine Stunde fahren denn um 14:30h ist noch Schule.


----------



## Pandur (9. November 2006)

Da das ja teilweise zum Trend wird zu schreiben, warum man _nicht_ kommt:
War auf dem Heimweg von der HTW mit meinem Stadtrad und da ist mir doch glatt der Reifen mit einem lauten Knall geplatzt. 
Und da die Zeit eh knapp bemessen war, bleibe ich jetzt zu Hause. 

Hat aber auch einen Vorteil: Ich kann mein Mittagessen nachholen. Habe eh Kohldampf wie nur was


----------



## nojumper (9. November 2006)

eeeeeehhhh!!!!! Skandal!!!!! 
Traumhaftes Wetter und ausser Wimpy und mir keiner da??  
Schämt Euch, war 'ne schöne kleine Tour mit Fahrtechnik-Enlagen (Treppchen hoch- und runterfahren  
@ Pandur: Jetzt fang Du nit auch noch an


----------



## wimpy (9. November 2006)

genau treppen hoch/runterfahren und baumschubsen 

und keiner von euch is gekommen hattet ihr alle schule....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazyeddie (9. November 2006)

ich hab donnerstags uni, kann also dieses semester nicht mitfahren.


----------



## leeqwar (10. November 2006)

ich war bei meiner freundin


----------



## Weltenbummlerin (11. November 2006)

@ wimpy: Nikolaustour ist am 10.12, aber es steht ja auch schon im Forum, da war ich wohl ein wenig spät mit der Info weitergabe


----------



## Weltenbummlerin (11. November 2006)

Werd wohl morgen wieder so ab elf im Wald ein wenig rumdüsen falls es nicht regnet. Einer wieder Lust?


----------



## nojumper (11. November 2006)

Lust schon, bin vormittags aber leider schon verplant. Ich löse Dich dann nachmittags am Schwarzenberg ab .....je nach Wetter


----------



## Mais (11. November 2006)

ich dreh wohl wieder standardkurbelrunde zum entspannen über rohrbach/niederwürzbach

währe unwahrscheinlich,dass man sich da über die füß fährt


----------



## nojumper (12. November 2006)

Mist, so ein Pech


----------



## Einheimischer (12. November 2006)

Ich würde ja morgen auch gern fahren, aber ich fürchte meine Freundinen lassen mich hier:





nicht raus  

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (12. November 2006)

ich kann morgen wohl auch nicht,bin gerade in einem zustand jenseits von gut und böse. 
jetzt mal was anderes ich bin gerade mit dem fahrrad von der stadt nach hause gefahren und bin voll wie ein a....loch zählt das auch im winterpokal?habe für 3,5 km immerhin 30 minuten gebraucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiseman (12. November 2006)

wimpy schrieb:


> ich kann morgen wohl auch nicht,bin gerade in einem zustand jenseits von gut und böse.
> jetzt mal was anderes ich bin gerade mit dem fahrrad von der stadt nach hause gefahren und bin voll wie ein a....loch zählt das auch im winterpokal?habe für 3,5 km immerhin 30 minuten gebraucht


Jepp. Rubrik Wettkampfausdauer   

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## wimpy (12. November 2006)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt 

ich wurde noch gefilmt bei der heimfahrt http://www.myvideo.de/watch/224809


----------



## popeye_mzg (12. November 2006)

Wiseman schrieb:


> Jepp. Rubrik Wettkampfausdauer
> 
> Grüße,
> Wiseman



Zudem noch unter erschwerten Bedingungen ;-) Zählt das doppelt ?


----------



## nojumper (16. November 2006)

ääähhh...traut sich bei dem Wetter heute ausser Wimpy noch jemand vor die Türe??


----------



## wimpy (16. November 2006)

ich komme gerade vom arzt die nächsten tage ist bei mir mit biken noch nichts drin   kann heute leider nicht kommen bei so einem geilen wetter ich könnte kotzen


----------



## Limit83 (16. November 2006)

Bin dabei!
@wimpy: Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nojumper (16. November 2006)

@Wimpy: Von mir auch gute Besserung!!!!! Habe die Woche auch mal das Bäumeknutschen geübt, aber um Deine Perfektion zu erreichen, wird's woh noch 'ne Weile dauern


----------



## Weltenbummlerin (16. November 2006)

Ich werde mich heute auch mal blicken lassen, bei dem Wetter wäre es eine Schande ncihts aufs Rad zu steigen, Fittnessprobleme hin oder her. Also bis später dann, halb vier ists jetzt immer, oder?


----------



## nojumper (16. November 2006)

halb vier, oder 15:30, Haupsache es kommt mal wieder jemand


----------



## Mais (16. November 2006)

schaffs bis halb 4 nicht an die uni;
bin aber anderweitig im wald unterwegs , vielleicht fährt man sich ja zufällig über die füß


----------



## wimpy (16. November 2006)

ich glaub ich komm doch noch vorbei das schmerzmittel ist echt der hammer. ich versuch es zumindest mal sollte ich um halb vier nicht da sein ist das zeug doch nicht so gut


----------



## Limit83 (22. November 2006)

Hallo Leute!
Kann morgen wahrscheinlich nicht kommen... Um 15.00 Uhr gibts ein Kolloquium zu dem ich muss. Werde erst später abends eine kleine Runde mit Licht drehen können. Sorry Leute, aber ich denke ihr seid ja groß genug um ohne mich klar zu kommen?
Gruß Limit!


----------



## nojumper (23. November 2006)

hmmm, kommt bei dem Wetter überhaupt jemand oder darf ich zu Hause bleiben?

edit 15:10: OK, hab verstanden, dann schlaf' ich halt weiter


----------



## Weltenbummlerin (29. November 2006)

Morgen jemand am Start?


----------



## nojumper (29. November 2006)

Ist Wasser nass??  
(Na gut, wenn's nicht gerade in Strömen regnet...)


----------



## Limit83 (29. November 2006)

Weltenbummlerin schrieb:


> Morgen jemand am Start?


Was NoJumper damit sagen will: Natürlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wimpy (30. November 2006)

ich kann heute leider nicht kommen bin noch auf der arbeit und weis nicht genau wann ich feierabend habe


----------



## nojumper (30. November 2006)

schäm Dich!  Zur Strafe musst Du dafür dann aber heute abend im Dunkeln 10x Uhu-Brunnen rauf und 10x DB-Trail runterfahren


----------



## Weltenbummlerin (30. November 2006)

Dann wirds ja eventuell nur ne kleine Gruppe heute. By the way, was machen die Rippen?

Ich hoffe mal uns wird beim Fahren warm, mir ist heut schon den ganzen Tag kalt! Aber ich trotze dem Wetter auf dem Rad  

Bis später dann!


----------



## wimpy (30. November 2006)

rippen gehen mittlerweile,schade habe mich gerade an den schmerz gewöhnt 

@nojumper das ganze wäre mir umgekehrt lieber 10x uhubrunnen runter und dafür 10x db trail rauf 
aber vieleicht drehe ich heute abend noch ne runde wenn ich nicht zu müde bin.

wie sieht es mit samstag oder sonntag morgen aus wer hat lust in igb ne runde zu biken wenn es nicht regnet?


----------



## Mais (30. November 2006)

samstag morgen hab ich zeit, sonntag nicht

ich les mal mit weiter...
heute schaff ichs wieder nicht - wie erwartet.


----------



## wimpy (1. Dezember 2006)

Mais schrieb:


> samstag morgen hab ich zeit, sonntag nicht
> 
> ich les mal mit weiter...
> heute schaff ichs wieder nicht - wie erwartet.




ich fahre um 10 uhr zu hause los wenn du mitkommst wäre ich um 2 minuten nach 10 am freibad/hallenbad in igb


----------



## Weltenbummlerin (2. Dezember 2006)

@ wimpy: Ich schaffs ersr heute mittag auf dem Rad und werd hier im SB Wald ne Runde drehen. Aber Du bist ja jetzt auch schon seit ner Stunde unterwegs  Viel spaß!


----------



## Mais (2. Dezember 2006)

astrein verschlafen!
aber das wettter zwingt mich zu maßnahmen...werd gleich erstemal noch ein bisschen geld beschaffen und danach auch in den wald


----------



## wimpy (2. Dezember 2006)

@mais im wald muss man keinen eintritt bezahlen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (2. Dezember 2006)

wimpy schrieb:


> @mais im wald muss man keinen eintritt bezahlen



.....der war gut


----------



## Mais (2. Dezember 2006)




----------



## leeqwar (2. Dezember 2006)

allerdings hab ich in hassel am waldeingang schon leute gesehen, die bezahlen...
die hatten aber keine räder dabei.


----------



## nojumper (3. Dezember 2006)

Is doch klar, die sammeln da Geld, um die Nagelbretter bezahlen zu können


----------



## Weltenbummlerin (4. Dezember 2006)

Hey, jetzt am Donnerstag muss ich passen und kann nicht euren Schatten miemen  , hab nämlich mein Knie verstaucht und böse schmerzen  
Und das ganze nicht etwa beim biken und einem phänomenalen Sturz, nein, beim läppischen Spaziergang im Wildpark gestern! Volle Kanne ausgerutscht und auf nen Stein geknallt, das waren SChmerzen sag ich euch. Die hab ich beim biken bisher noch nicht so erlebt. 
Da sieht man mal, was passiert wenn man dem Fahrad fremd geht. Ich sollte somit immer schön zwei Räder und einen Sattel unter den Arsch lassen um mich sicher im Wald fortzubewegen, sonst ists einfach zu gefährlich


----------



## Wiseman (4. Dezember 2006)

Weltenbummlerin schrieb:


> Hey, jetzt am Donnerstag muss ich passen und kann nicht euren Schatten miemen  , hab nämlich mein Knie verstaucht und böse schmerzen
> Und das ganze nicht etwa beim biken und einem phänomenalen Sturz, nein, beim läppischen Spaziergang im Wildpark gestern! Volle Kanne ausgerutscht und auf nen Stein geknallt, das waren SChmerzen sag ich euch. Die hab ich beim biken bisher noch nicht so erlebt.
> Da sieht man mal, was passiert wenn man dem Fahrad fremd geht. Ich sollte somit immer schön zwei Räder und einen Sattel unter den Arsch lassen um mich sicher im Wald fortzubewegen, sonst ists einfach zu gefährlich


Meine Rede vor Abfahrten. Fahren ist meistens sicherer als Schieben 
Trotzdem gute Besserung, unbekannterweise.

Grüße,
Wiseman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (5. Dezember 2006)

Weltenbummlerin schrieb:


> Hey, jetzt am Donnerstag muss ich passen und kann nicht euren Schatten miemen  , hab nämlich mein Knie verstaucht und böse schmerzen
> Und das ganze nicht etwa beim biken und einem phänomenalen Sturz, nein, beim läppischen Spaziergang im Wildpark gestern! Volle Kanne ausgerutscht und auf nen Stein geknallt, das waren SChmerzen sag ich euch. Die hab ich beim biken bisher noch nicht so erlebt.
> Da sieht man mal, was passiert wenn man dem Fahrad fremd geht. Ich sollte somit immer schön zwei Räder und einen Sattel unter den Arsch lassen um mich sicher im Wald fortzubewegen, sonst ists einfach zu gefährlich


Hallo!
Wünsch dir auch gute Besserung! Verstauchungen tun immer am schlimmsten weh!
Gruß


----------



## wimpy (5. Dezember 2006)

von mir auch gute besserung und eine schnelle genessung


----------



## Weltenbummlerin (5. Dezember 2006)

Danke danke für die Genesungswünsche   Es geht schon wieder viel besser, dank Voltaren und Bepanten  Das eine schön um die Kniescheibe rum gengen den Schmerz und das andere immer fett auf die Schürfwunde, das ist Top  
Und Knie knicken geht auch schon fast wieder, somit kann ich mich dann hoffentlich doch bald wieder aufs Rad schwingen, denn zu Fuß gehen gehört ja wie man sieht nicht so zu meinen Stärken


----------



## Kendooo (6. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,
Morgen auch 15:30 an den Volleyballfeldern? Würde dann vielleicht auch mal mitkommen.


----------



## nojumper (6. Dezember 2006)

@ Weltenbummlerin: Von mir auch gute Besserung!! Vieleicht sollten wir mal 'nen  Voltaren-Club aufmachen??


----------



## wimpy (6. Dezember 2006)

@kendoo ja morgen 15:30 an den volleyballfeldern

@nojumper ich trete dem club dann auch bei,ich war zwar schon für 5 tage im novalgin-club aber dort gefällt es mir nicht,dort sind alle immer so müde und ruhig


----------



## nojumper (6. Dezember 2006)

@ wimpy: Gibt's für das Dpoe eigentlich auch Punkte im Winterpokal? 
na, wenn Du morgen auch kommst, darf ich mich ja auch nicht drücken


----------



## wimpy (6. Dezember 2006)

wie immer halt,fallen keine wirbeltiere vom himmel komme ich und spiele mit euch etwas im dreck


----------



## nojumper (7. Dezember 2006)

also...hier wird's gerade ziemlich düster und es fängt an zu regnen   Falls ich nicht pünktlich da bin wartet nicht, dann spiele ich gerade Weichei


----------



## Limit83 (7. Dezember 2006)

Hey!
Hier regnets auch gerade wie "Sau" werde mich mal auf den Weg machen und schauen, wer da heute so bekloppt ist und Rad fährt?
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wimpy (7. Dezember 2006)

quizfrage:
 was ist 1,85 gross,nass,schmutzig,bekloppt und gerade zu hause angekommen?


----------



## 007ike (7. Dezember 2006)

wimpy schrieb:


> quizfrage:
> was ist 1,85 gross,nass,schmutzig,bekloppt und gerade zu hause angekommen?



Limit?


----------



## Einheimischer (7. Dezember 2006)

Meine Freundin?  

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (7. Dezember 2006)

jetzt hab ich angst.....


----------



## nojumper (7. Dezember 2006)

sollte da nicht eher unser Einheimischer Angst haben??


----------



## Kendooo (7. Dezember 2006)

Irgendwie ist das ja schon fies. Jetzt raffe ich mich einmal auf und dann wird nicht gefahren.
Naja, nach der Heimfahrt konnte man meine Sachen dann auch ausdrehen. War vielleicht doch ganz gut, dass ich dann nicht mehr in den Zug musste.


----------



## nojumper (14. Dezember 2006)

mal wieder dumm gefragt: Is heute was??


----------



## Kendooo (14. Dezember 2006)

Wenn was wär würd ich kommen(auch wenns vielleicht 5 min später wär)


----------



## wimpy (14. Dezember 2006)

ich kann leider nicht muss arbeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nojumper (14. Dezember 2006)

wie auch immer...ich düs' mal los und hoffe, dass ich mithalten kann...sch... verschleppte Erkältung


----------



## nojumper (21. Dezember 2006)

nur das keiner wartet: Kann heute leider nicht kommen  muss noch meinen Frust verarbeiten, letzte Woche von einem Singlespeeder dermaßen versägt zu werden ;-)..
Im Ernst, Erkältung und noch nicht besorgte Weihnachtsgeschenke sprechen heute leider dagegen


----------



## Limit83 (21. Dezember 2006)

Dafür waren unser beiden Australier wieder am Start und haben sich derbst duelliert! 
Gruß und Gute Besserung!


----------



## Kendooo (22. Dezember 2006)

Na na, das hört sich ja fast so an, als ob man mit dem Singlespeeder keinen Berg hochkäme.
Aber schau mal zu, dass du wieder gesund wirst. Dann können wir ja nochmal fahren.


----------



## nojumper (22. Dezember 2006)

@ Kendoo: Gerne!! Aber nur, wenn Du Dir dabei ein Bein auf den Rücken bindest  
Also von mir war das jedenfalls nicht so gemeint, dass man mit dem Singlespeeder keinen Berg hochkäme...im Gegenteil


----------



## Pandur (27. Dezember 2006)

Ist diesen Donnerstag wieder 'ne kleine Tour angesagt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nojumper (28. Dezember 2006)

also wenn ich mir das Wetter so anschaue...ich wär' dabei


----------



## Pandur (28. Dezember 2006)

Habe das Forum mal nach Uhrzeit durchsucht...

Letzter Eintrag war vom 07.11.2006 
Zitat: _Am Donnerstag gehts offiziell um 15.30 Uhr los_
Die Zeit ist jetzt auch noch aktuell, oder?
Dann wäre ich mal wieder dabei


----------



## nojumper (28. Dezember 2006)

ist Sie  
dann bis nachher


----------



## Einheimischer (28. Dezember 2006)

Ich werde auch mal vorbeischauen.

Grüße.


----------



## wimpy (28. Dezember 2006)

ich bin immer noch nicht fit dieses mal hat mich ne richtig fiese erkältung erwischt ich könnte meinen mageninhalt auslehren


----------



## Pandur (28. Dezember 2006)

wimpy schrieb:


> ich bin immer noch nicht fit dieses mal hat mich ne richtig fiese erkältung erwischt ich könnte meinen mageninhalt auslehren



Unnötigen Ballast rauslassen und mitkommen  
Nee, achte auf Deine Gesundheit und dann bis hoffentlich demnächst


----------



## Mais (28. Dezember 2006)

ich bin grad beim frühstück :-D


----------



## Kendooo (3. Januar 2007)

Wie sieht's denn morgen aus? Hat Limit Urlaub, oder wird gefahren?


----------



## Limit83 (3. Januar 2007)

Urlaub wäre schön... Muss morgen früh um 6 Uhr auf "Dienstreise"... und komm erst morgen abend spät zurück. Kann also leider nicht kommen.
Gruß Limit


----------



## Pandur (2. April 2007)

Hallo, 
lang war nichts mehr zu lesen von der HSSP-Truppe. Und ich hatte leider auch keine Zeit für Touren. Aber jetzt, nach abgeschlossenem Studium, bin ich wieder bereit die Wälder unsicher zu machen. 

Wie sieht es aus? Finden momentan noch Touren statt? Wenn ja, wann?

Wie hier zu lesen ist http://web.swi.uni-saarland.de/swi/root-t3/index.php?id=45&no_cache=1&tx_cbooking_pi1[mode]=2&tx_cbooking_pi1[showUid]=701
ist das Anfängertraining Dienstags um 17 Uhr. (Profis/Fortgeschrittene Mittwochs 17 Uhr) Aber erst ab 23. April. Wie sieht es vorher aus?

Lasst mal was hören!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nojumper (6. April 2007)

moin zusammen, 

Winterschlaf...äääh...-Pokal ist rum und auf's HSSP-Einsteigertraining freue ich mich auch schon wieder. Also schließe ich mich Pandur's Frage mal an.
Kann dann aber "leider" erst wieder ab Anfang Mai, bis dahin ist Alternativsport angesagt. Dafür sollte ich dann aber auch wieder so fit sein, dass ich halbwegs mithalten kann


----------



## Limit83 (6. April 2007)

Moin moin!
Ich hoffe der Dienstag 17.00 Uhr Termin passt allen? Vorher gehts bei mir leider nicht - muss mir für die Saison noch den nötigen Feinschliff verpassen...
Gruß


----------



## nojumper (6. April 2007)

moin Sascha, 

Di 17:00 Uhr ist bei mir prinzipiell ok. Früher können die, die Teil der arbeitenden Bevölkerung sind, eh meist schlecht und außerdem ist's ja jetzt schon lang genug hell


----------



## wimpy (7. April 2007)

Blöd...Dienstags Arbeite ich immer bis 20:30


----------



## Kendooo (17. April 2007)

Vielen Dank für die Tour. hat mir auch Spass gemacht.
Ich hoffe nur, dass auch mal andere kommen wenn ich da bin.


----------



## Mais (17. April 2007)

im winter schwer aus der form gekommen und auch sonst terminlich eher eng gestrickt aber vielleicht trifft man sich ja so mal abends unter der woche im wald um igb wo ich eigentlich ständig unterwegs bin


----------



## nojumper (8. Mai 2007)

Mal dumm gefragt: Ist heute was?? 

edit:

dann antworte ich mir halt selbst (und hoffentlich kommen deswegen jetzt nicht die netten Herren in den weißen Kitteln ):
Heute war was, und zwar bei schönstem Wetter, kleiner Beteiligung und den wie üblich "lustigen" Trails.
Wer nicht da war, is halt selber schuld


----------



## Kendooo (14. Mai 2007)

Wie siehts denn morgen bei euch aus? Würd gern mal wieder vorbeikommen und wäre froh über ein wenig zusätzliche Begleitung, die keine Bundeliga fährt.
Das letzte mal fand ich schon bös anstrengend.


----------



## nojumper (14. Mai 2007)

Wenn's nicht gerade schüttet, wollte ich eigentlich auch dabei sein. Und tempomäßig eigne ich mich als Bremser ganz gut, wenn ich noch daran denke, wie Ihr mich letztens versägt habt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Limit83 (15. Mai 2007)

Hallo Leute!
Hier wird keiner versägt! Das passiert in anderen HSSP Kursen! Also kommt vorbei und habt Spaß!
Gruß


----------



## nojumper (15. Mai 2007)

@ Limit: Ups...stimmt...sorry...das war ja damals garnicht die Einsteigerrunde


----------



## nojumper (22. Mai 2007)

sorry Leute, werd's heute wahrscheinlich leider nicht schaffen...zuviel Arbeit


----------

